#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  Цена Дхармы и бескорыстие Гуру

## Tenpa Sherab

В связи с тем, что на странице http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=16735
 обсуждение перевода Гухьягарбха тантры было закрыто и модератором было предложено  "Обсуждение работы переводчиков (стоит платить иль не стоит), любителей (халявы и пр.), профессиональных любителей всего - продолжить в другой теме",
Выношу на обсуждение следующие вопросы
1 Должна ли Дхармы быть бесплатной.
2 Бескорыстие Учителей наших дней.
Пишете коротко, лаконично, по теме.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> 1 Должна ли Дхармы быть бесплатной.


Исторические тексты не имеют копирайта и стоят ровно столько, сколько носитель информации+издание. Любые оригинальные и переводные тексты автоматически подлежат закону о копирайте, что дает афтару исключительное право выбирать, что  делать с ними дальше. Устное учение является перформансом либо услугой, и это дело учителя, на каких условиях её предоставлять. Будем заставлять людей отказываться от *их законных прав*, да?

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

"проблема" в том что во времена Благословенного даже понятия авторские права не было. оттого и наши споры на эту тему. мое мнение что 
Дхарму в бизнес превращать не следует. в крайнем случае все должно быть по себестоимости. в самом крайнем прибыль должна уходить только на развитие Дхармы.

----------

Joy (17.12.2010), Джигме (17.12.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Начну с того, что предложу тему закрыть сразу же.

Любителям халявной Дхармы предлагаю перевести какой-нибудь тектег самим, одновременно пытаясь кушать, платить за жилье, во что-то одеваться и т.п. Дхарму в бизнес превращать не стоит, но книги по Дхарме печатаются на вполне материальной бумаге, за которую кто-то должен заплатить, либо кто-то должен что-то украсть. Почему-то про воровство чужого труда принято забывать и мило отшучиваться.  :Smilie:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (17.12.2010), Ersh (16.12.2010), filoleg (17.12.2010), Legba (16.12.2010), Liza Lyolina (18.12.2010), Pedma Kalzang (17.12.2010), Yeshe_Damo (18.12.2010), Аким Иваныч (16.12.2010), Аня Приходящая (17.12.2010), Дечен Чедрон (21.12.2010), Дордже (16.12.2010), Иван Денисов (18.12.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (17.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (20.12.2010), Юндрун Топден (17.12.2010)

----------


## Бо

Должна быть бесплатной. Но могут приниматься добровольные пожертвования.

----------

Ersh (16.12.2010), Joy (17.12.2010), Алексей Шумилин (20.12.2010), Джигме (17.12.2010), Еше Нинбо (17.12.2010), Йосель Чойдрон (02.01.2011)

----------


## Майя П

за хороший перевод - нужно платить достойно, за извращенный  перевод т.н. "переводчики" пусть платят сами....  :Big Grin: 
А вообще по жизни и по смерти видно, у кого достойно, у кого так .... :Mad: 
за дела и карма соответствующая....
от настоящего учителя - Дхарма бесплатная, но нужно ... массу усилий приложить, чтобы попасть в правильное место  :Kiss:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Должна быть бесплатной.


Для начала пожертвуйте чем-нибудь. К примеру поднесите всю вселенную своему Учителю, позанимайтесь карма-йогой на благо общины, а потом пользуйтесь на здоровье бесплатно  :Smilie:  Обычно все происходит наоборот сначала что-либо получить на халяву, а потом подумать что бы такое пожертвовать из ненужного. Почему-то радетелям бесплатного распространения Дхармы не приходит обычно в голову проспонсировать аренду помещения под такое распространение, пригласить Учителя, оплатив нормальный проезд, нормальное проживание, питание. Уходит на второй план, что Учитель вероятно где-то живет и в нашем материальном мире ему приходят вполне материальные счета, за которые он должен расплачиваться вполне материальными деньгами. Вряд ли вспоминается, что эта самая Дхарма имеет некую ценность, которая стоит несколько дороже денег и метта - эта малая часть, которой возможно оплатить то, что для тебя сделано. Модус потребления говорит о том, что надо что-то получить бесплатно, а потом когда-то возможно теоретически, если условия позволят "погасить кредит"  :Smilie:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (17.12.2010), filoleg (17.12.2010), Yeshe_Damo (18.12.2010), Аким Иваныч (16.12.2010), Иван Денисов (18.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (20.12.2010)

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Должна быть бесплатной. Но могут приниматься добровольные пожертвования.


То есть Учитель сам должен купить себе билет на самолет, прилететь к нам, оплатить себе проживание, питание, транспорт, оплатить для нас аренду зала, где будет дароваться Дхарма. Так?
 А переводчик, кроме своей переводческой деятельности на одном "энтузазизме", просто обязан ещё устроиться на хорошо оплачиваемую работу, сам зарабатывать бабло, чтобы для нас издавать переведенные тексты, и то, что большинство переводчиков живут в миру и могут иметь семью, которую надо кормить - нами как-то не учитывается. Так?

----------

filoleg (17.12.2010), Liza Lyolina (18.12.2010), Аня Приходящая (17.12.2010), Артем Тараненко (16.12.2010), Иван Денисов (18.12.2010)

----------


## Бо

> Для начала пожертвуйте чем-нибудь. К примеру поднесите всю вселенную своему Учителю, позанимайтесь карма-йогой на благо общины, а потом пользуйтесь на здоровье бесплатно  Обычно все происходит наоборот сначала что-либо получить на халяву, а потом подумать что бы такое пожертвовать из ненужного. Почему-то радетелям бесплатного распространения Дхармы не приходит обычно в голову проспонсировать аренду помещения под такое распространение, пригласить Учителя, оплатив нормальный проезд, нормальное проживание, питание. Уходит на второй план, что Учитель вероятно где-то живет и в нашем материальном мире ему приходят вполне материальные счета, за которые он должен расплачиваться вполне материальными деньгами. Вряд ли вспоминается, что эта самая Дхарма имеет некую ценность, которая стоит несколько дороже денег и метта - эта малая часть, которой возможно оплатить то, что для тебя сделано. Модус потребления говорит о том, что надо что-то получить бесплатно, а потом когда-то возможно теоретически, если условия позволят "погасить кредит"


Зачем куда то ехать? Мы живем в век интернета. Бабушка из Новой Зеландии спокойно может бесплатно позвонить через скайп внучку из Финляндии. Что мешает монахам выучить русский и вещать через ютуб? Многие монахи учат английский и пишут книги на английском, находятся переводчики, которые безвозмездно переводят тексты на другие языки.

----------


## Ersh

> Зачем куда то ехать? Мы живем в век интернета. Бабушка из Новой Зеландии спокойно может бесплатно позвонить через скайп внучку из Финляндии. Что мешает монахам выучить русский и вещать через ютуб? Многие монахи учат английский и пишут книги на английском, находятся переводчики, которые безвозмездно переводят тексты на другие языки.


А что мешает Вам выучить санскрит, пали, китайский etc и поехать получать учение на родину, так сказать, предпочитаемого Вами бренда? Уверяю Вас, что при должном рвении Вас примут в монастырь, где Вы будете получать учение бесплатно.
Ну не говоря о том, что английскй-то выучить сейчас везде модно.
Это вообще кому нужнее всего - освобождение от страданий, разве не Вам?

----------

Dorje Dugarov (17.12.2010), filoleg (17.12.2010), Liza Lyolina (18.12.2010), Yeshe_Damo (18.12.2010), Аким Иваныч (16.12.2010), Артем Тараненко (16.12.2010), Иван Денисов (18.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (20.12.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Что мешает монахам выучить русский и вещать через ютуб? Многие монахи учат английский и пишут книги на английском, находятся переводчики, которые безвозмездно переводят тексты на другие языки.


 :Smilie:  А что Вам мешает выучить пали или тибетский? Фигня ж вопрос. Но *должен* выучить Учитель, потому что Вы ж, вероятно, работаете и Вам некогда.

Выучите, переведите безвозмездно (т.е. даром  :Smilie: ) Нивапрос. Вы же и сейчас не задаетесь вопросом что кушает монах, который пишет книгу для Вас. И Вас не заботит что будет с этим переводчиком, когда он станет стааареньким и выйдет на пенсию. Это ж ерунда, правда? Его, наверное, тамошняя община будет поддерживать. Ведь так?  :Smilie:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (17.12.2010), filoleg (17.12.2010), Yeshe_Damo (18.12.2010), Дечен Чедрон (21.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (20.12.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Опять же, интересная такая штука. Для того, чтобы организовать трансляцию надо завести сервер для таковой, посадить техников, которые все это наладят, найти переводчика, который это будет переводить. Пусть монах купит оборудование из подношений кого-то и обучится как с этим управляться?  :Smilie:

----------


## АлександрГТ

> от настоящего учителя - Дхарма бесплатная, но нужно ... массу усилий приложить, чтобы попасть в правильное место


Верные слова.

Дхарма может быть платной или бесплатной.
Плата не должна становиться препятствием или бизнесом.
Если вы платите за дхарму деньгами, значит больше у вас платить нечем.

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

> Что мешает монахам выучить русский и вещать через ютуб?.


но речь не идёт об учении тхеравады, или христианском миссионерстве...

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Если вы платите за дхарму деньгами, значит больше у вас платить нечем.


Бедный, бедный Анатхапиндика  :Frown:

----------


## Бо

> Вы же и сейчас не задаетесь вопросом что кушает монах, который пишет книгу для Вас. И Вас не заботит что будет с этим переводчиком, когда он станет стааареньким и выйдет на пенсию. Это ж ерунда, правда? Его, наверное, тамошняя община будет поддерживать. Ведь так?


Кушает простую пищу, такую же какой питался Будда. Переводчик на пенсии состарится и его будут поддерживать собственные дети и внуки, или община, - это уж как _карма_ ляжет. 




> Опять же, интересная такая штука. Для того, чтобы организовать трансляцию надо завести сервер для таковой, посадить техников, которые все это наладят, найти переводчика, который это будет переводить. Пусть монах купит оборудование из подношений кого-то и обучится как с этим управляться?


К чему такие сложности? Есть ютуб, покупаем простенькую видеокамеру, делаем запись и отправляем в интернет, там есть счетчик просмотров и голование - понравилось\непонравилось - очень удобно. Так кстати некоторые монахи уже делают.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Кушает простую пищу, такую же какой питался Будда. Переводчик на пенсии состарится и его будут поддерживать собственные дети и внуки, или община, - это уж как _карма_ ляжет.


Я правильно прочел: "Кто угодно, только не я. К чему мне его проблемы?"  :Big Grin:  Это называется в тибетском буддизме "отношение к Учителю, как охотник к оленю" Главное добыть, а там и трава не расти 




> К чему такие сложности? Есть ютуб, покупаем простенькую видеокамеру, делаем запись и отправляем в интернет, там есть счетчик просмотров и голование - понравилось\непонравилось - очень удобно. Так кстати некоторые монахи уже делают.


Купите камеру, купите компьютер, подарите и научите пользоваться.  :Smilie:  Ну хотя бы так, по минимуму  :Big Grin:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (17.12.2010), filoleg (17.12.2010), Yeshe_Damo (18.12.2010), Иван Денисов (18.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (20.12.2010)

----------


## Уэф

> То есть Учитель сам должен купить себе билет на самолет, прилететь к нам, оплатить себе проживание, питание, транспорт, оплатить для нас аренду зала, где будет дароваться Дхарма. Так?


...и зачем?! )
впервые слышу что бы учитель искал ученика!!! )))
о чем вообще речь? смысл вопроса можно прояснить?

----------

Артем Тараненко (17.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (20.12.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> о чем вообще речь? смысл вопроса можно прояснить?


Нужно ли много работать, чтобы получить бесплатной Дхармы или она идет бонусом  :Big Grin:

----------


## Джигме

Дхарма продаваться не может. Продажа-покупка дхармы это нарушение. 

И еще, ратующие за дхарма-бизнес, вы разницу между покупкой-платой и подношением видите? Или не хотите ее видеть?
А по поводу переводчиков, если им кушать нечего и они только и могут что переводить тексты дхармы за деньги, чего же они раньше не подумали на что жить? Из благих соображений решили заняться торговлей Дхармой?
Как же раньше без таких радетелей за веру жили, тексты переводили, а? А щас типа 21 век, все изменилось. Скоро умные товарищи винаю для монахов менять будут, тексты под 21 век "подгонять"... :Frown:

----------

Aion (17.12.2010), Denli (17.12.2010), Joy (17.12.2010), Raudex (17.12.2010), Еше Нинбо (17.12.2010), Леонид Ш (17.12.2010)

----------


## ullu

> 1 Должна ли Дхармы быть бесплатной.


Дхарма то вам когда задолжать успела?

----------

Dorje Dugarov (17.12.2010), filoleg (17.12.2010), Yeshe_Damo (18.12.2010), Артем Тараненко (17.12.2010), Иван Денисов (18.12.2010)

----------


## ullu

> А по поводу переводчиков


Ого, а вам переводчики задолжали ? :Smilie:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (17.12.2010), filoleg (17.12.2010), Yeshe_Damo (18.12.2010), Иван Денисов (18.12.2010)

----------


## ullu

> Что мешает монахам выучить русский и вещать через ютуб? .


Ух ты, а вам значит монахи должны....

----------

Dorje Dugarov (17.12.2010), filoleg (17.12.2010), Yeshe_Damo (18.12.2010), Иван Денисов (18.12.2010)

----------


## ullu

Будда думал что открыл благородный восьмеричный путь, а оказывается выкопал своим ученикам долговую яму....
Чем больше способностей, тем глубже яма. Достиг первой бхуми ?- счет , должен . Достиг второй? - тем более должен. Достиг 10той? - вообще ни в жизнь не расплатишься с живыми блин существами...
Ну а уж Дхамрма само собой должна непрерывно зреть и падать в рот, зреть и падать в рот, зреть и падать в рот...а по дороге самопережевываться.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (17.12.2010), filoleg (17.12.2010), Yeshe_Damo (18.12.2010), Артем Тараненко (17.12.2010), Дечен Чедрон (21.12.2010), Иван Денисов (18.12.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (17.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (20.12.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> И еще, ратующие за дхарма-бизнес, вы разницу между покупкой-платой и подношением видите? Или не хотите ее видеть?


Вы только пожалуйста мух от котлет отделите. Дхарма - бесплатная. Помещение где она дается - платное. Дхарма бесплатная. Книга, где она изложена - платная. Дхарма бесплатная. Даже электричество для компьютера, через который вещается Дхарма - тоже платное.

И еще раз для страждущих халявы. Пойдите и покормите кого-нибудь халявой. Желательно в количестве хотя бы нескольких десятков человек. Очень хорошо помню как организовал приезд Рангрига Ринпоче, куда пригласил всех желающих абсолютно бесплатно. Так вот некий ваджрный родственник дошел до того, что со своей спутницей остались пожить в номере сопровождавших Ринпоче монахов, а самих монахов немножко попросили сделать наполнение статуи Дзамбалы (т.е. распечатать тексты, заполнить статую, освятить все это дело), после чего отправили их ночевать к Ринпоче в номер. Там же 2 комнаты, а ночевать где-то надо, а монахи они на то и монахи. Нефиг их баловать! Это апофеоз бесплатной Дхармы, я так считаю.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (17.12.2010), Ersh (17.12.2010), filoleg (17.12.2010), Yeshe_Damo (18.12.2010), Иван Денисов (18.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (20.12.2010)

----------


## До

Тут тред пристыжения халявщиков?

Предлагаю такой силлогизм:

Тот кто получает бесплатно - халявщик?
Халявщик - это презрительное или уважительное наименование?

Следовательно, совершающие добрые поступки бесплатно одновременно и презирают людей, которым даруют.

Как удивительно.

----------

Denli (17.12.2010), Joy (17.12.2010), Джигме (20.12.2010), Леонид Ш (17.12.2010)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Солнце светит каждый день бесплатно.

----------

Joy (17.12.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Солнце светит каждый день бесплатно.


Так кушайте его. Кто ж неволит?  :Smilie:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (17.12.2010), filoleg (17.12.2010), Yeshe_Damo (18.12.2010)

----------


## Bagira

В жизни за всё приходится либо платить либо расплачиваться ,не считаю ,что плата за Дхарму тяжкое бремя ,скорее всего радость от того ,что можно сделать подношение и внести свою посильную лепту в развитие буддизма и развитие Дхармы ,развивая собственную парамиту щедрости.....

----------

Dorje Dugarov (17.12.2010), filoleg (17.12.2010), Pema Sonam (17.12.2010), Аня Приходящая (18.12.2010), Дечен Чедрон (21.12.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (17.12.2010)

----------


## Denli

> А что Вам мешает выучить пали или тибетский? Фигня ж вопрос. Но *должен* выучить Учитель, потому что Вы ж, вероятно, работаете и Вам некогда.


Мне старенький дедушка Ратна Цеванг говорил так: "Мне мой учитель сказал никогда не требовать денег за ритуалы и посвящения, и я никогда не требую: сколько дадут - столько дадут". И благодаря его искренности и простоте возникала к нему огромная преданность и любовь, и сомнений в его реализации не оставалось, потому для него не было уже хорошего жилья и плохого, хорошей пищи или плохой (это вам не ламыолеги и ешинамкаи, которые живут только в Хаяттах). 

Тут загвоздка, однако. Вроде Дхарма должна передаваться бесплатно. Но если учитель, тем более тибетский, озадачился изучением иностранного языка, то жди беды: мало кто из тибетцев что делает бескорыстно. Учат они английский не чтобы сделать Дхарму доступной, а чтобы собирать паству вокруг себя и доить ее нещадно в пользу своих бесчисленных монастырей и родственников.




> Вы только пожалуйста мух от котлет отделите. Дхарма - бесплатная. Помещение где она дается - платное. Дхарма бесплатная. Книга, где она изложена - платная. Дхарма бесплатная. Даже электричество для компьютера, через который вещается Дхарма - тоже платное.


Вот тут склонен согласиться. И труд переводчиков, и редакторов, и труд организаторов должен оплачиваться. В разумных пределах. Вот только как определить эти разумные пределы? Для нас они - одни, а для итальянского руководства - совсем иные)))

----------

Catalina (17.12.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (17.12.2010)

----------


## Denli

> 2 Бескорыстие Учителей наших дней.


Почти не осталось бескорыстных учителей в наши дни. Да и вообще настоящих учителей почти не осталось. Некоторые наиболее радикально настроенные учителя уже откровенно заявляют: "То что вы получили от меня прибежище (посвящени, пообщались со мной и т.п.) вас еще не делает моими учениками. Я вас не знаю, и визуализировать меня, как своего учителя не надо". При этом подразумевается, что подношение сделать все равно не помешает... О времена...

----------

Нико (20.12.2010)

----------


## Denli

> Кушает простую пищу, такую же какой питался Будда. Переводчик на пенсии состарится и его будут поддерживать собственные дети и внуки, или община, - это уж как _карма_ ляжет.


Ох... на общинку-то меньше всего надежды. Тем более - в старости-то... Вот бы серединку золотую найти между наглым дхармабизнесом (не важно: в пользу-ли нескольких сотен бездельников-монков в роскошном монастыре в столице гималайского государства или в пользу-ли нескольких окончивших высшие экономические курсы менеджеров, почувствовавших вкус добычи) и достойной оплатой труда...

----------


## Denli

> 3. Кто Вам вообще сказал, что Дхарма должна быть бесплатной? В том же Тибете Учителя и переводчики-лоцзавы просили золото. Примеры: Гуру Ринпоче, Дрогми Лоцзава (даже за небольшое учение требовал золото с Марпы, в результате - Марпе дешевле было отправиться в Индию и Непал), Марпа(которому подносилось как золото, так и скот), Ралоцзава, который в промежутках между убиством 13 бодхисаттв (держателей Пова Дронджуг), проповедуя Дхарму просил минимум 1 Санг (0,5 кг) золота...


Вот бы еще быть уверенным, что денешка, которую я зарабатывал с потом и кровью, отказываясь от учебы и медитации, пойдет действительно на Дхарму, а не на поселение чьего-то любимого друга деццтва в отеле Хайатт (потому что другие отели не достаточно хороши для чьего-то любимого друга: не работается и не медитируется ему в них от чего-то).

И даже если денежка не пойдет на поселение чьего-то любимого друга детства в отеле Хайатт, хорошо бы быть уверенным что пойдет она только на содержание монастыря, например, в столице гималайского государства, а не на жизнеобеспечение всех тибетццких бездельников друзей и родственников, кормящихся около монастыря.

И даже если денежка пойдет только на содержание монастыря в столице гималайского государства, быть бы еще уверенным, что монахи этого монастыря будут заниматься учебой и медитацией (от которых я, как вы помните, отказывался), а не пить чханг в пивных и не играть в стрелялки в прилегающих интернет-кафе. 

Очень бы хотелось быть во всем этом уверенным. Потому как папы богатого  меня не было (да и того, что был, я видел не очень часто; прямо скажем - почти не видел). Друзей деццтва среди нефтяников и банкиров тоже не оказалось (карма плохая мстит, наверно). И денешку эту я заработал потом и кровью. И мне совершенно не хочется отдавать ее кучке бездельников (из монастыря в столице гималайского государства) или снобов из Хайатта. Я лучче зайду, например, сюда (потому что знаю: деньги действительно пойдут по назначению): всегда легко найти того, кому деньги необходимы здесь и сейчас.

Терпеть не могу свинский форум, но ссылочку дам познавательную. Специально для вас. Первый и последний раз ссылаюсь на эту помойку.

_И вот бы еще получить историческую справочку, на что Дрогми Лоцзава потратил полученное от Марпы золото... Хайаттов тогда не было, насколько мне известно..._

----------

Catalina (17.12.2010), Аня Приходящая (18.12.2010), Бо (17.12.2010), Еше Нинбо (17.12.2010), Читтадхаммо (17.12.2010)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

мдя... опять авария (это такая бурятская шутка).

Этот водораздел видимо никогда не утихнет, но я хоть стараюсь и воздерживаться от критики сторон, хотел бы указать друзьям, что делать переводы, организовывать ритриты это очень тяжелая работа, требующая как силы тамк и средства (финансовые в том числе). Я это знаю не по наслышке, а из опыта. 
В свою очередь, своим братьям которые все это делают, нам надо быть по скромнее и не говорить громко о наших "заслугах", только тогда они будут ценнее.

Дорогой Артем, друг ты мой Анатхипиндика и прочие Анантхапиндики БФ!
Посвятим все заслуги всем жс и Татхагате, что бы его Дхарма процветала!

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (20.12.2010)

----------


## Aion

> Выношу на обсуждение следующие вопросы
> 1 Должна ли Дхарма быть бесплатной.
> 2 Бескорыстие Учителей наших дней.
> Пишете коротко, лаконично, по теме.


1 Да.
2 Не понял вопроса.

----------


## Евгений Грейт

С каких пор Дхарма стала товаром, что ведутся обсуждения ее платности или бесплатности? :Cry:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (17.12.2010), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (17.12.2010), Джигме (20.12.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> С каких пор Дхарма стала товаром, что ведутся обсуждения ее платности или бесплатности?


Начало темы прочтите, прежде чем бросаться на амбразуру.  :Smilie:

----------

Леонид Ринатович (18.12.2010)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

откорректирую вопросы
1 Ценность Дхармы
2 Мотивация некоторых "Учителей", приезжающих к "бледнолицым" передавать тайные учения.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> откорректирую вопросы
> 1 Ценность Дхармы
> 2 Мотивация Учителей, приезжающих к "бледнолицым" передавать тайные учения


Если уж начали корректировать вопросы, то давайте добавлять и про переводчиков, любителей халявы (не только и не столько при этом любителей или изучающих Дхарму) и пр.

Тем более что самыми недовольными обычно бывают те, кому по каким-то причинам отказали в получении того или иного учения. И при этом не факт, что им нужен тот или иной текст. Они будут возмущаться в силу простых эгоистических мотивов. И такое встречается постоянно.

А также можно вспомнить и то, что если переводчик какое-то время не переводит, так сказать отдыхает, то про него обычно забывают, а потом иногда спрашивают - а ты собственно кто? И всё начинается сначала.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (17.12.2010), Артем Тараненко (17.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (20.12.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Дорогой Артем, друг ты мой Анатхипиндика и прочие Анантхапиндики БФ!
> Посвятим все заслуги всем жс и Татхагате, что бы его Дхарма процветала!


 :Smilie:  Так тем и занимаюсь. Просто очень неприятно, когда, к примеру, наш с тобой Учитель пишет книгу по Янтра-йоге несколько лет, Адриано с Элио несколько лет работают над тем, чтобы определить точное положение точек на теле человека, после этого некто с гордостью заявляет, что обрел великую заслугу посидев вечерок над сканером и нате все кому не лень скан ооооочень ценной работы. Я тут спас человечество от злых бизнесменов от Дхармы.

Вот в свое время фондом ЕСДЛ была организована очень хорошая акция с тем, чтобы в каждой школьной библиотеке России была подборка книг ЕСДЛ о Дхарме. Вот это я понимаю проект и бесплатная Дхарма. Ну вот пусть товарищ Sepia, к примеру, 10 комплектов Ламрима разошлет за свой счет в городские библиотеки 10 городов или поможет мне осуществить мою мечту, приобрести по комплекту изданий Учения Лонгсал для каждой ДО России.  :Smilie:  Вот после этого поговорим о бесплатной Дхарме

----------

Dorje Dugarov (17.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (20.12.2010)

----------


## Же Ка

извините, что не по теме... (т.е. не под градусом местным=) , но... сколько эмоций в теме  :EEK!:  и вот уже здесь куда (в смысле, на кого) не глянь (= не прочти) выходит либо циник либо халявщик... либо не в теме, видимо, пока ещё (т.е. далекое от Дхармы существо получается  :Cool: ) и что это всё с нами Дхарма делает, так что-ли? или просто от кармы своей и общей отличить её никак ещё не можем и с эмоциями своими всё ещё никак не совладаем да и с прочими сансарными радостями... однако, уже о Дхарме всё знаем и выводы строим...ВОПРОСЫ НЕ КОРРЕКТНЫ, что их обсуждать то?  :Kiss:

----------

Joy (17.12.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> откорректирую вопросы
> 1 Ценность Дхармы
> 2 Мотивация некоторых "Учителей", приезжающих к "бледнолицым" передавать тайные учения.


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

1. Бесценна
2. Пригласили

----------

Аким Иваныч (17.12.2010), Же Ка (17.12.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Забавно что всех кто говорит что Дхарма должна дароваться бесплатно называют халявщиками.  :Smilie:

----------

Joy (17.12.2010), Джигме (20.12.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Забавно что всех кто говорит что Дхарма должна дароваться бесплатно называют халявщиками.


Ну скажем не всех.
С другой стороны также считается, что если кто-то дает учение, ему также рекомендуется давать подношения. Или дана уже отменена?
Переводчик может работать над дхармическим проектом в ожидании денег, а может и не ожидать их. Это фактически личный выбор каждого. Переводчику также надо питаться чем-то кроме "святого духа". А учителя также просят иногда сделать подношение и для своих родственников, родственников своих друзей и пр.

----------

Нико (20.12.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Подношения - это само собой, да ж не обсуждается. Согласно Ламриму дарующий Дхарму да ж подумать не может о деньгах или почестях и т.п.
Собирать деньги на приглашения Учителей или перевод и издание Дхармы увы очень сложно. Я думаю чем больше вложишь тем больше отдача.

----------

Bagira (17.12.2010), Denli (17.12.2010), Dorje Dugarov (17.12.2010), Joy (17.12.2010), Джигме (20.12.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Подношения - это само собой, да ж не обсуждается. Согласно Ламриму дарующий Дхарму да ж подумать не может о деньгах или почестях и т.п.
> Собирать деньги на приглашения Учителей или перевод и издание Дхармы увы очень сложно. Я думаю чем больше вложишь тем больше отдача.


Но при этом многие смотрят на работу того же переводчика как нечто естественное. Что он просто должен работать для других. Получаем, что Дхарму по крайней мере дают учитель и переводчик. поэтому соответственно получается необходимость даны в отношении обоих.

Но если кто-то начинает требовать, чтобы тотже переводчик работал бесплатно и выговаривать например это тому же переводчику, то это становится несколько абсурдным. И отмечается как раз жадностью (причем не самого переводчика).

----------

Yeshe_Damo (18.12.2010), Артем Тараненко (17.12.2010), Нико (20.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (20.12.2010)

----------


## Же Ка

> Подношения - это само собой, да ж не обсуждается.


 да - для кого то где то само собой... а кого то и учить (переучивать) приходится, ведь культура даяний (щедрости) не так развита у нас в стране нынче, чем культ другого... вот и пожинаем  :Embarrassment: 



> ...Собирать деньги на приглашения Учителей или перевод и издание Дхармы увы очень сложно. Я думаю чем больше вложишь тем больше отдача.


 Андрей, если вот эти Ваши два предложения взять и переставить местами, получите ответ на почему "увы очень сложно"  :Wink:

----------

Артем Тараненко (17.12.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> 1 Должна ли Дхармы быть бесплатной.


Да, сама Дхамма должна быть бесплатной.
Конечно это не означает всё может существовать без денег. Наша жизнь такова, что без них - никуда. Но деньги эти должны быть добровольным подношением. Только тогда это правильно и соответствует духу Дхаммы, а донаторам позволяет накапливать благую камму.
Это естественно подразумевает сознательность самих буддистов и их понимание, что Буддизм, как социальный институт существует в самсаре.

Когда денег не хватает, хорошо если недостачу покрывают спонсоры. Такие, как упоминавшийся здесь Анатхапиндика.

Когда нет спонсоров, видимо крайняя мера - скидывание на оплату орг.расходов. Но это момент тонкий. 

Вариант же с оплатой при входе на учение - это не орг.расходы. Это Дхамма-бизнес. Когда кто-то вложил некую сумму, а потом имеет интерес отбить её с приходящих на учение. Такой подход неправилен.




Касаемо же вопроса о том, что должен ли учитель ездить за свой счёт или на него должны скидываться ученики сложный. В идеале - иметь фонд на развитие Дхаммы. Потому, как если ждать, когда будут скидываться ученики, Дхамма зачахнет. 
Здесь можно посмотреть на христиан и мусульман: их потому в мире столь много, что они готовы вкладывать средства в проповедников и миссионеров, которые поедут к аборигенам.

----------

Aion (17.12.2010), Denli (17.12.2010), Joy (17.12.2010), Джигме (20.12.2010), Леонид Ш (17.12.2010), Сергей АГ (20.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (20.12.2010), Читтадхаммо (17.12.2010)

----------


## Denli

> или поможет мне осуществить мою мечту, приобрести по комплекту изданий Учения Лонгсал для каждой ДО России.  Вот после этого поговорим о бесплатной Дхарме


Так может эту мечту должно помочь осуществить итальянское руководство?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> не считаю ,что плата за Дхарму тяжкое бремя


Я думаю оборот "плата за Дхарму" тут неуместен. Следует разделять Дхарму, работу людей и подношение. 

Допустим вот это проект по сохранению и распространению Дхармы. Посмотрите сколько работы делается. А это вершина айсберга и только один проект. А существуют еще проекты архива тибетских текстов, проект издания полного собрания работ ЧННР, проект по тибетской медицине и другие проекты. Это очень важная работа, которая к сожалению не может вестись на голом энтузиазме. И каждая оплаченная Вами книга, диск и т.п. это в т.ч. Ваше подношение на сохранение и распространение Дхармы. Потому я, к примеру, против скидок для членов русскоязычной общины  :Smilie:  Платить надо по полной, а не залезать в долги, которые еще неизвестно когда и каким образом отдашь  :Smilie:

----------


## Andrei Besedin

> Вот бы еще быть уверенным, что денешка, которую я зарабатывал с потом и кровью, отказываясь от учебы и медитации, пойдет действительно на Дхарму


Субхути, бодхисаттва не должен совершать даяние, будучи привязан к чему бы то ни было, не должен совершать даяние, будучи привязан к видимому, не должен совершать даяние, будучи привязан к слышимому, обоняемому, вкусоощущаемому, осязаемому или же будучи привязан к дхармам.

----------

Yeshe_Damo (18.12.2010), Артем Тараненко (17.12.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Что мешает монахам выучить русский и вещать через ютуб?


Значит, все же кто-то должен выучить язык?
Главное - чтобы не мы.

А почему тогда через ютуб? тогда уж сразу на уличные мониторы.




> Многие монахи учат английский и пишут книги на английском, находятся переводчики, которые безвозмездно переводят тексты на другие языки.


Подавляющее большинство переводческих проектов - коммерческие. Кто-то за них обязательно платит, и немало. Это либо спонсоры, либо коммерческая книготорговля - иначе книг просто не было бы.

В совецкое время в нашей стране были энтузиасты, переводившие за ради удовольствия то, что ходило потом в самиздадте. Но тогда и проезд на метро стоил 5 копеек.

----------

Yeshe_Damo (18.12.2010), Артем Тараненко (17.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (20.12.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Забавно что всех кто говорит что Дхарма должна дароваться бесплатно называют халявщиками.


А это не так? Вообще-то получение прибежища  и т.д. автоматически подразумевают дальнейшее служение и продвижение по пути. У нас же по большей части народ коллекционирует посвящения ради в лучшем случае обретения неких нямов. В худшем случае для "пусть будет" и "я офигенский практик, который может практиковать и это, и то" Только вот как-то мало кто потом что практикует и выражает признательность своим Учителям. Я еще раз повторюсь, отношение к учителю как охотника к оленю - бэд карма.

В противном случае все скатывается к вИдению распространения Дхармы. как некоего миссионерства. А это пожалуйста в РПЦ. У них на то и фонды и институты есть  :Smilie:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Так может эту мечту должно помочь осуществить итальянское руководство?


Дорогой Ден, поверь, что ты не знаешь и малой части того, что делает итальянское (австрийское, американское и т.п.) руководство.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

В сущности, мы не можем не обсуждать дхарму как товар или услугу, пока есть пресуппозиция, что кто-то нам её предложит.  :Frown: 
Предлагаю лозунг: "Мы не можем ждать Дхармы от рынка; взять её--наша задача".

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Предлагаю лозунг: "Мы не можем ждать Дхармы от рынка; взять её--наша задача".


Ну тут уже предлагалось - чтобы Учителя учили русский язык, а кто-то будет валяться дома на диване  и получать Дхарму по ютубу. ))))

----------

Артем Тараненко (17.12.2010)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

По Винае монах дает учение только в  том случае если  его просят, а это значит ,что должны быть предоставлены все  условия просящими.А в  случае с мирянами тут конечно много нюансов ,если с учителем приедут его жена,дети и его карманная община, то всех их содержать не следует .

----------

Denli (17.12.2010), Dorje Dugarov (17.12.2010), Артем Тараненко (17.12.2010), Иван Денисов (18.12.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> По Винае монах дает учение только в  том случае если  его просят, а это значит ,что должны быть предоставлены все  условия просящими.А в  случае с мирянами тут конечно много нюансов ,если с учителем приедут его жена,дети и его карманная община, то всех их содержать не следует .


Извините, но отношение к супруге Учителя и его детям несколько другое. Вы неправы. И хотел бы я посмотреть на эту картину: Ринпоче, так дело не пойдет. Мы Вас пригласили, а вы тут понатащили сброду всякого  :Big Grin:  Это как раз то, о чем говорил Олег. "А кто такой этот переводчик? Нифигаааасечки. Пусть карму отрабатывает. А я еще на него верхом сяду и чемоданы тащить заставлю."

"Спасиба" была за 1-е предложение  :Smilie:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (17.12.2010), Иван Денисов (18.12.2010), Читтадхаммо (17.12.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Чего-то дискуссия музыку навеяла  :Smilie:  Для убыстрения процесса можно стартовать с 3:25

----------

Yeshe_Damo (18.12.2010)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

1. Дхарма бессценна. В полной мере оплатить за Дхарму, можно лишь достигнув просветления.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (17.12.2010)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> Извините, но отношение к супруге Учителя и его детям несколько другое. Вы неправы. 
> 
> "Спасиба" была за 1-е предложение


Это никак не касается любого Римпоче ,тулку так как они могут могут быть и  мирянами, но  их статус сам по себе автоматически возвышает и перед монахами ,и  перед мирянами.

----------


## Denli

> Допустим вот это проект по сохранению и распространению Дхармы. Посмотрите сколько работы делается. А это вершина айсберга и только один проект. А существуют еще проекты архива тибетских текстов, проект издания полного собрания работ ЧННР, проект по тибетской медицине и другие проекты.


Не много ли вершина, т.е. верхушка, айсберга - фонд A.S.I.A. забирает себе на карманные расходы? 20% полученных ими средств идут на организационные расходы...

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Не много ли вершина, т.е. верхушка, айсберга - фонд A.S.I.A. забирает себе на карманные расходы? 20% полученных ими средств идут на организационные расходы...


Это много или мало? А что такое организационные расходы? А сколько должно быть? Ден, прекрати уже завидовать  :Smilie:  Давай лучше уже туризьмой займемся  :Smilie:

----------


## лесник

> В связи с тем, что на странице 
> 1 Должна ли Дхармы быть бесплатной.
> 2 Бескорыстие Учителей наших дней.
> Пишете коротко, лаконично, по теме.


1. Дхарма должна быть бесплатной. Но "получить" ее бесплатно нельзя. Дело не всегда в деньгах, человек должен жертвовать временем, усилиями, своими установками, стереотипами, привычками и т.п.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (17.12.2010), Артем Тараненко (17.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (20.12.2010)

----------


## Denli

> Извините, но отношение к супруге Учителя и его детям несколько другое. Вы неправы. И хотел бы я посмотреть на эту картину: Ринпоче, так дело не пойдет. Мы Вас пригласили, а вы тут понатащили сброду всякого  Это как раз то, о чем говорил Олег. "А кто такой этот переводчик? Нифигаааасечки. Пусть карму отрабатывает. А я еще на него верхом сяду и чемоданы тащить заставлю."
> 
> "Спасиба" была за 1-е предложение


Артем, помните у Тарковского в "Жертвоприношении": "Грех это то, что не является необходимостью". Мне кажется, это хороший повод для еще одной благотворительной акции: напечатать стикеров с этим предложением и раздавать всем-всем-всем. В т.ч. тибетццким монахам и ринпочам.

----------


## Же Ка

> Это никак не касается любого Римпоче ,тулку так как они могут могут быть и  мирянами, но  их статус сам по себе автоматически возвышает и перед монахами ,и  перед мирянами.


  Что же до отношения к супругам и семьям Учителей в нашей традиции... да оно особое и чтобы понять почему, следует по-крайней мере хотя бы изучить вопрос - кем именно было сохраненно Учение Ваджраяны в период гонения на него в том же Тибете... но оно Вам надо? - нет, так откуда тогда такие выводы?

----------


## Denli

> Это много или мало? А что такое организационные расходы? А сколько должно быть? Ден, прекрати уже завидовать


Я не завидую, Артем. Я задаю вопрос о целевом расходовании средств.

----------


## Bagira

> Я думаю оборот "плата за Дхарму" тут неуместен. Следует разделять Дхарму, работу людей и подношение. 
> 
> Допустим вот это проект по сохранению и распространению Дхармы. Посмотрите сколько работы делается. А это вершина айсберга и только один проект. А существуют еще проекты архива тибетских текстов, проект издания полного собрания работ ЧННР, проект по тибетской медицине и другие проекты. Это очень важная работа, которая к сожалению не может вестись на голом энтузиазме. И каждая оплаченная Вами книга, диск и т.п. это в т.ч. Ваше подношение на сохранение и распространение Дхармы. Потому я, к примеру, против скидок для членов русскоязычной общины  Платить надо по полной, а не залезать в долги, которые еще неизвестно когда и каким образом отдашь


Возможно у меня убогое представление о благодарности ,но если мне необходимо получить тот или иной лунг и для этого просто создано условие внести пожертвование в разумнЫх пределах, то я это делаю с радостью ,т.к.  у меня нет другой возможности отблагодарить Учителя и организаторов за то ,что они делают Дхарму более доступной для мирян ,естественно я не занимаюсь коллекционированием посвящений ,но мне не надобудет думать как существовать те дни на которые организован ретрит. Плата тоже может назначаться как дополнительный тест необходимость получения знаний ,на сколько это действительно надо человеку ,скорее всего у Учителя не должна быть привязанность к деньгам ,но и ученикам надо освобождаться от привязанности .

----------


## Артем Тараненко

:Smilie:  Ден, я очень люблю эту рок оперу. Пересмотри там арию Марии Магдалены с последующим диалогом Иисуса и Иуды  :Smilie:  Я с титрами на ютубе не нашел.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Я не завидую, Артем. Я задаю вопрос о целевом расходовании средств.


Тогда этот вопрос не по окладу. Мне вот ИШШ, к примеру, присылал выписку как и на что пошли отправленные деньги. Меня она устроила.  :Smilie:  А ел ли Адриано цампу или пасту меня мало интересует. Меня больше волнует что получается на выходе и меня это устраивает.

----------


## Denli

> Тогда этот вопрос не по окладу. Мне вот ИШШ, к примеру, присылал выписку как и на что пошли отправленные деньги. Меня она устроила.  А ел ли Адриано цампу или пасту меня мало интересует. Меня больше волнует что получается на выходе и меня это устраивает.


И это прекрасно, что все мы разные.

----------

Артем Тараненко (17.12.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Возможно у меня убогое представление о благодарности ,но если мне необходимо получить тот или иной лунг и для этого просто создано условие внести пожертвование в разумнЫх пределах, то я это делаю с радостью ,т.к.  у меня нет другой возможности отблагодарить Учителя и организаторов за то ,что они делают Дхарму более доступной для мирян ,естественно я не занимаюсь коллекционированием посвящений ,но мне не надобудет думать как существовать те дни на которые организован ретрит. Плата тоже может назначаться как дополнительный тест необходимость получения знаний ,на сколько это действительно надо человеку ,скорее всего у Учителя не должна быть привязанность к деньгам ,но и ученикам надо освобождаться от привязанности .


Я просто указал, что выражение "плата за Дхарму" не вполне корректно.

----------


## Denli

> а это откуда в Вашем уме уважаемый взялось?  сиддхи всеведения открылись что-ли или всё намного проще - не смогли сдержаться от очередного плевка в чужой огород? Что же до отношения к супругам и семьям Учителей в нашей традиции... да оно особое и чтобы понять почему, следует по-крайней мере хотя бы изучить вопрос - кем именно было сохраненно Учение Ваджраяны в период гонения на него в том же Тибете... но оно Вам надо? - нет, так откуда тогда такие выводы?


Вы скатайтесь в этот самый Тибет, или хотя бы даже в Непал, и посмотрите на то, как эта традиция тут сохраняется в живую... Я на это богадельню уже три года почти смотрю. Честно: смотреть на это тошно...

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Я просто указал, что выражение "плата за Дхарму" не вполне корректно.


Правильно, товар или услуга могут быть платными.
Вообще неплохо помнить и о законах физики. Книжка не появиться из воздуха, учитель одним желанием не материализуется и т.п. А когда есть желание произвести физ.процесс, надо приложить материю/энергию или их универсальный эквивалент--деньги. Конечно, если есть глубокое убеждение в некошерности бизнеса, можно произвести подмену понятий. Мы посылаем учителю дану денежным переводом, он добровольно покупает билет и к нам прилетает. Кашрут соблюден, Дхарма тоже не в обиде.

----------


## Топпер

*Модераторское: большая просьба участникам не переходить на личности!*

----------

Joy (17.12.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Плата тоже может назначаться как дополнительный тест необходимость получения знаний ,на сколько это действительно надо человеку ,скорее всего у Учителя не должна быть привязанность к деньгам ,но и ученикам надо освобождаться от привязанности .


Вообще Будда такому не учил.

----------

Bagira (17.12.2010), Denli (17.12.2010), Dondhup (17.12.2010), Dorje Dugarov (17.12.2010), Артем Тараненко (17.12.2010), Джигме (20.12.2010), Иван Денисов (18.12.2010), Леонид Ш (17.12.2010)

----------


## Же Ка

> Вы скатайтесь в этот самый Тибет, или хотя бы даже в Непал, и посмотрите на то, как эта традиция тут сохраняется в живую... Я на это богадельню уже три года почти смотрю. Честно: смотреть на это тошно...


да мне бы со своей богодельней разобраться бы сначала или тоже... взять и разогнать (ну, чтобы не подташнивало)?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  однако, я далек ещё от такой мысли... ибо оно позволяет мне культивировать и другие чувства, развивать понимание и т.д...  :Smilie:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Вообще Будда такому не учил.


Ну как-то фондов тоже не основывал  :Smilie:  И даже помнится его некоторое время пришлось упрашивать, чтобы Учение даровал  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Аким Иваныч

Сама тема весьма странная и скользкая, можно сказать склизкая. (
Вроде бы и слово Гуру в названии темы написано с большой буквы.
То есть, для кого-то это нормально - заглядывать в карман своему Учителю, требовать отчетности и т.д.,  интересоваться - расходуются ли деньги на супругу ваджрного Учителя? Нормально?!!!
Если Дхарма выглядит для кого-то продажным товаром - то не ходите и не получайте такую Дхарму! Никто никого насильно не тащит! (
Правильно предлагалось ещё в начале - закрыть эту тему, дабы не плодить негатива, не портить своими нечистоплотными сомнениями свою карму, и хранить самаи.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (17.12.2010), Артем Тараненко (17.12.2010), Дечен Чедрон (21.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (20.12.2010)

----------


## Bagira

> Вообще Будда такому не учил.


Естественно Будда таком не учил, просто для того ,чтобы собраться и послушать ,то чему учил Будда приходится оплачивать комунальные услуги и аренды помещений, перелёты и переезды ..... :Kiss:

----------


## Топпер

> Ну как-то фондов тоже не основывал


Там в обществе условия соотвествующие были: накормить, приодеть, подлечить аскета считалось за честь. В наших условиях если матом не пошлют - уже хорошо.



> И даже помнится его некоторое время пришлось упрашивать, чтобы Учение даровал


Но потом давал учение всем. И рассылал проповедников уже после первой Вассы. А первых пять учеников, чуть ли не насильно заставил слушать проповедь.

----------

Denli (17.12.2010), Dorje Dugarov (17.12.2010), Артем Тараненко (17.12.2010), Джигме (20.12.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Естественно Будда таком не учил, просто для того ,чтобы собраться и послушать ,то чему учил Будда приходится оплачивать комунальные услуги и аренды помещений, перелёты и переезды .....


Для этого можно скинуться тем, кто хочет послушать. Тем, кому это надо. А остальным пришедшим на лекцию, предложить внести добровольное пожертвование.

----------


## Же Ка

> Ну как-то фондов тоже не основывал  И даже помнится его некоторое время пришлось упрашивать, чтобы Учение даровал


 ну, если ещё вспомнить кто именно "упрашивал" его первоначально, то... понятно - в чей оно версии так было  :Cool: ... и я смотрю кругом здесь опять одни боги собрались... и теперь ясно, что у нас там с горшками...  :Big Grin:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (17.12.2010)

----------


## Akaguma

Вот в былые времена миссионеры христианские (да и буддистские наверняка тоже) вообще шли к пастве пешком сотни километров и прекрасно понимая, что эта самая паства не только денег не заплатит, но и может повесить на ближайшем суку. Но благодаря своему великом состраданию все же шли, дабы принести свет Истины неразумным.
А вот сейчас, чтобы пригласить Учителя надо денежку сложить на билет на самолет и номер в отеле. А ведь может и отказаться, ежели мало сложить денежек. 
Какие учителя, такие и ученички. 
О времена, о нравы. )))

----------

Denli (18.12.2010), Dondhup (17.12.2010), Dorje Dugarov (17.12.2010), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (17.12.2010), Vladiimir (18.12.2010), Леонид Ш (18.12.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> А ведь может и отказаться, ежели мало сложить денежек...


...то и на электричку не хватит. Давайте вспомним еще и о тех, кто не знает об интернете и пусть наши Учителя к ним его проведут, поставят им компьютеры и таймеры, самозагоняющие их Дхармы приобщиться  :Big Grin: 

Я вот, если честно, отказался от идеи миссионерства уже ой как давно. Если Вы начинаете расказывать людям о Дхарме, а они в ответ начинают изливать свой негатив и на вас, и на Вашего Учителя, и на Ваш буддизьм сотонинский, то разве из этого получается хоть малая толика блага?

----------

Dorje Dugarov (17.12.2010), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (17.12.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Я вот, если честно, отказался от идеи миссионерства уже ой как давно. Если Вы начинаете расказывать людям о Дхарме, а они в ответ начинают изливать свой негатив и на вас, и на Вашего Учителя, и на Ваш буддизьм сотонинский, то разве из этого получается хоть малая толика блага?


Таким не нужно излагать глубокие истины. И Будда таким о 4 БИ и 3 ХС не говорил.  Он вёл речь  о пользе щедрости, нравственности, о воздаянии на небесах.

А с совсем неготовыми и вовсе говорить не нужно.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (17.12.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Таким не нужно излагать глубокие истины. И Будда таким о 4 БИ и 3 ХС не говорил.  Он вёл речь  о пользе щедрости, нравственности, о воздаянии на небесах.
> 
> А с совсем неготовыми и вовсе говорить не нужно.


Бханте, а давайте кооперативчик на пару. Вы в субботу у синагоги агитируете, я в воскресенье на паперти.  :Big Grin:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (17.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (20.12.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Бханте, а давайте кооперативчик на пару. Вы в субботу у синагоги агитируете, я в воскресенье на паперти.


Надо обдумать. Уж больно заманчиво.  :Big Grin: 
Да и повод в синагогу сходить будет.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (17.12.2010), Артем Тараненко (17.12.2010), Джигме (20.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (20.12.2010)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Вот в былые времена миссионеры христианские (да и буддистские наверняка тоже) вообще шли к пастве пешком сотни километров и прекрасно понимая, что эта самая паства не только денег не заплатит, но и может повесить на ближайшем суку.


Раз был риск, появлялся и некий азарт у тогдашник "ходоков".
А сейчас--скука; никого приезжий гуру в новую веру не обратит: малость поговорит, сандаловые ученики ему покивают, "зачеты" свои получат и домой к своим баранам.

----------

Denli (18.12.2010), Dorje Dugarov (17.12.2010)

----------


## Такович

Дхарма у каждого своя от рождения. Именно такая дхарма - бесценна. 

Дать понять эту ценность - уже врата в освобождение и достойную жизнь, культурный и благой социум. 

А что касается обществ, то далеко не каждому эти общества приносят пользу, а зачастую прямой непоправимый вред. И нет нужды повторять заученные фразы, не имеющие ничего общего с правдой жизни.

----------


## ullu

> Сама тема весьма странная и скользкая, можно сказать склизкая. (


На самом деле она вообще не склизкая.
Тот кого заботит правильно ли поступает он сам прекрасно находит ответы на все вопросы. Потому что они очень простые.

А тот кого очень заботит правильность поступков других, тому и отвечать не зачем, потому что это все равно что кормить тролля. Это никогда не насытишь, что ни говори, какие документы не показывай, это всегда яма полная недоверия и желания критиковать и найти подвох.

----------

Yeshe_Damo (18.12.2010), Абхиван (18.12.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> И нет нужды повторять заученные фразы, не имеющие ничего общего с правдой жизни.


Что вы имеете в виду? Слова Будды?

----------


## Топпер

> А тот кого очень заботит правильность поступков других, тому и отвечать не зачем, потому что это все равно что кормить тролля. Это никогда не насытишь, что ни говори, какие документы не показывай, это всегда яма полная недоверия и желания критиковать и найти подвох.


Вообще Будда советовал внимательно присматриваться с кем мы имеем дело. Поэтому ничего страшного нет в подобных вопросах.



> За счёт общих дел с другим человеком можно узнать его чистоту, и только за долгий период, а не за короткий; тем, кто внимателен, а не тем, кто невнимателен; тем, кто мудр, а не тем, кто не мудр. Так сказано. И в отношении чего так было сказано?
> Вот человек, имея общие дела с другим человеком, знает: «Этот человек поступает таким образом, когда имеет дело с одним человеком, поступает иным образом, когда имеет дело с двумя людьми, ещё по-иному, когда имеет дело с тремя, и ещё по-иному, когда со многими. Его прошлые дела не согласуются с его последующими. Он нечист в своих делах». И вот случай, когда человек, имея общие дела с другим человеком, знает: «То, как этот человек имеет дела с одним, аналогично тому, как он имеет дела с двумя людьми, с тремя, со многими. Его прошлые дела согласуются с его последующими. Он чист в своих делах, а не нечист».
> За счёт имения дел с другим человеком можно узнать его чистоту, и только за долгий период, а не за короткий; тем, кто внимателен, а не тем, кто невнимателен; тем, кто мудр, а не тем, кто не мудр. Так было сказано, и в отношении этого так было сказано.

----------

Denli (17.12.2010)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Я как то рассказывал, что в прежние времена, мои предки так то с мечами заставляли Учителей ехать к нам в монгольские степи. Сделают набег очередной на Тибет, шныряют по храмам, рубят с плеча мечами... устояла статуя - мой бурхан, не испугался монах - мой Учитель.
Вот бы всем нам, да в те времена.
А Великого Кармапу имели мы привычку за бороду вешать, с тех пор вот не растен у них бородка.

----------


## ullu

> Вообще Будда советовал внимательно присматриваться с кем мы имеем дело. Поэтому ничего страшного нет в подобных вопросах.


Присматриваться да.
Но если учитель не удовлетворяет или кажется не удовлетворительным, то нужно молча прекратить ему следовать. Не обсуждая его поведение и не критикуя.

То есть мы выясняем что-то про учителя для того что бы определить для себя - следовать за ним или нет. А не для того что бы обсуждать его поведение и высказывать свои оценки.

Необходимо же быть последовательным. Если мы не хотим нарушений в области дарования Дхармы, то самим необходимо так же не нарушать .
А критика или публичное обсуждение учителей, приводящее к критике, это нарушение.

----------

Артем Тараненко (17.12.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Присматриваться да.
> Но если учитель не удовлетворяет или кажется не удовлетворительным, то нужно молча прекратить ему следовать. Не обсуждая его поведение и не критикуя.


Почему вы так решили?



> То есть мы выясняем что-то про учителя для того что бы определить для себя - следовать за ним или нет. А не для того что бы обсуждать его поведение и высказывать свои оценки.


А мы разве не можем посоветовать другим идти к такому-то учителю или не идти? Ведь здесь не стесняются давать советы и обсуждать и Бугаева-гуру и геше Келсанга Гьяцо и др. А ведь они тоже для кого-то являются учителями.

Или вот была тут история с секс скандалом с одним московским геше, это тоже нужно было не предавать огласке? Пусть бы и дальше тёток портил, пятная рясу?

----------

Denli (17.12.2010)

----------


## ullu

Ну и ещё , позиция учителя и позиция ученика это две обязательные позиции.
То есть проясняя позицию учителя одновременно необходимо прояснять позицию ученика.
Нельзя задавать только один вопрос - должен ли учитель давать Дхарму бесплатно. Необходимо тут же задавать вопрос какие усилия необходимы со стороны ученика, что бы учитель мог иметь возможность это делать.

Учитель дарует Дхарму , от ученика требуется обеспечить эту возможность.

----------

Аким Иваныч (17.12.2010), Артем Тараненко (17.12.2010)

----------


## ullu

> Почему вы так решили?


Такие наставления в Ваджраяне.

----------

Аким Иваныч (17.12.2010), Артем Тараненко (17.12.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Учитель дарует Дхарму , от ученика требуется обеспечить эту возможность.


В идеале да конечно. Но как быть в случаях, когда общество не готово? 
Я не на пустом месте предлагал обращаться к опыту миссионеров других религий.

----------


## ullu

> А мы разве не можем посоветовать другим идти к такому-то учителю или не идти? Ведь здесь не стесняются давать советы и обсуждать и Бугаева-гуру и геше Келсанга Гьяцо и др. А ведь они тоже для кого-то являются учителями.
> 
> Или вот была тут история с секс скандалом с одним московским геше, это тоже нужно было не предавать огласке? Пусть бы и дальше тёток портил, пятная рясу?


Нет, в Ваджраяне , если вы получали учение от учителя и особенно посвящения вы больше не можете его никогда критиковать или обсуждать.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (20.12.2010)

----------


## лесник

Кстати, о деньгах.




> Известно, что в Элисте Его Святейшество собрал тибетцев для отдельного, предельно откровенного и жесткого разговора. По словам одного из присутствовавших, Далай-лама сказал буквально следующее: «Я все знаю про каждого из вас. Многие из вас не помогают людям, не практикуют Учение, а делают деньги».

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Я как то рассказывал, что в прежние времена, мои предки так то с мечами заставляли Учителей ехать к нам в монгольские степи. Сделают набег очередной на Тибет, шныряют по храмам, рубят с плеча мечами... устояла статуя - мой бурхан, не испугался монах - мой Учитель.
> Вот бы всем нам, да в те времена.
> А Великого Кармапу имели мы привычку за бороду вешать, с тех пор вот не растен у них бородка.


Веселый народ.  :Big Grin:  завидно даже :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Топпер

> Нет, в Ваджраяне , если вы получали учение от учителя и особенно посвящения вы больше не можете его никогда критиковать или обсуждать.


И вот это, как раз и черевато различными злоупотреблениями. Т.к. учители - они тоже простые люди и ничто человеческое им не чуждо. Могут и оступаться.

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (17.12.2010), Леонид Ш (18.12.2010), лесник (17.12.2010)

----------


## ullu

> В идеале да конечно. Но как быть в случаях, когда общество не готово? 
> Я не на пустом месте предлагал обращаться к опыту миссионеров других религий.


Конечно мы работаем с обстоятельствами. Если общество не готово, то мы видим много примеров , когда учителя сами много работают для того, что бы создать возможность для учеников .
Просто речь идет о том, что необходимо взращивать в себе , как в ученике, такое отношение, что это твоя задача заботится о том, что бы получить Дхарму и даже больше, следуя примеру учителей - заботится и прикладывать усилия (и время и средства и т.д. ) для того , что бы и другие тоже могли её получить.

То есть снова речь идет о личной мотивации, если общество не готово, то мы же вот тут понимаем ценность Дхармы, и чего тогда обсуждать кто где-то там чего должен? Если мы понимаем ценность, то мы идем и работаем и создаем другим условия, пока они сами не поймут и не станут готовы.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> И вот это, как раз и черевато различными злоупотреблениями. Т.к. учители - они тоже простые люди и ничто человеческое им не чуждо. Могут и оступаться.


Не страшно. В этом случае рекомендуется больше у него не учиться, потихоньку забыть. Но отрицательных эмоций испытывать при этом не желательно. И не желательно бывшего учителя поливать сильно грязью. Но это только если у него получалось посвящение. Если были получены только передачи текстов - вопрос уже другой.

----------


## Топпер

> Просто речь идет о том, что необходимо взращивать в себе , как в ученике, такое отношение, что это твоя задача заботится о том, что бы получить Дхарму и даже больше, следуя примеру учителей - заботится и прикладывать усилия (и время и средства и т.д. ) для того , что бы и другие тоже могли её получить.


Сложно не согласится.



> То есть снова речь идет о личной мотивации, если общество не готово, то мы же вот тут понимаем ценность Дхармы, и чего тогда обсуждать кто где-то там чего должен? Если мы понимаем ценность, то мы идем и работаем и создаем другим условия, пока они сами не поймут и не станут готовы.


Камень преткновения, по сути, только в том, чтобы из этого прекрасного начинания не делали бизнес.

----------


## ullu

> И вот это, как раз и черевато различными злоупотреблениями. Т.к. учители - они тоже простые люди и ничто человеческое им не чуждо. Могут и оступаться.


Я не могу этот вопрос нормально обсуждать, потому что я совершенно не компетентна в этом вопросе. 
Все что я знаю это то, что если получал посвящения, то нельзя больше критиковать и обсуждать. И что это очень опасно для последователя Ваджраяны.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Камень преткновения, по сути, только в том, чтобы из этого прекрасного начинания не делали бизнес.


Есть спрос--будет и бизнес, при условии попустительства учителей или учеников. Просто так третья сторона на этом бизнес не сделает. А если ученик лишен воли критиковать гуру-мошенника, сам виноват, зачем выбрал такого?

----------


## ullu

> Камень преткновения, по сути, только в том, чтобы из этого прекрасного начинания не делали бизнес.


Да, за этим обязательно нужно следить. Учителя на это очень сильно обращают внимание.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Сложно не согласится.


Тут всё просто, прежде чем полностью довериться учителю (то есть понять, что он действительно квалифицирован, и что можно следовать его указаниям) учителя в ваджраяне принято проверять. Иногда долго. Правда для этого рекомендуется и изучить много дополнительного материала (или попытаться изучить заранее то, что получается). Ну а если есть сомнения в учителе, то следовать за ним мягко говоря чревато для себя. В ваджряне вопрос доверия к учителю играет очень большую роль. Поэтому прогресс при наличии хорошего учителя и хорошего ученика - достаточно большой. В противном случае хорошего не получиться. Самое смешное, что и в махаяне полагаться на добродетельного друга также очень рекомендуется.

Но тема в общем-то о другом.

----------

Аким Иваныч (17.12.2010)

----------


## Bagira

> Для этого можно скинуться тем, кто хочет послушать. Тем, кому это надо. А остальным пришедшим на лекцию, предложить внести добровольное пожертвование.


С новичков пожертвования лучше брать совсем ненавязчиво, пока они не осознают смысл и идею пожертвований -- подношений ,т.к .только, то что отданно от чистого сердца и без сожалений будет способствовать развитию щедрости и почитания

----------


## Майя П

> С новичков пожертвования лучше брать совсем ненавязчиво ,


 :Big Grin:  ненавязчиво - это как?  :Cool:  :Cool: \
(потихоньку в карман залезть? :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------

Денис Евгеньев (17.12.2010), лесник (17.12.2010)

----------


## Алексей Е

Например на курсах Гоенки, как бы к этим курсам не относились, тем кто проходит их первый раз, предлагается сделать это бесплатно. 
Финансируют мероприятие те, кто уже участвовал в них ранее, причем на добровольной основе.

----------


## Майя П

> Например на курсах Гоенки, как бы к этим курсам не относились, тем кто проходит их первый раз, предлогается сделать это бесплатно.


 похоже на маретинговый ход фирмы Цептер....

----------

Yeshe_Damo (18.12.2010)

----------


## Алексей Е

Цептер берет пример с курсов С.Н. Гоенки?
То, что все продается тоже на что-то похоже. Суть в том что и как, мне кажется.

----------


## Такович

> Что вы имеете в виду? Слова Будды?


слова повторяющих слова исторической личности для доказательств состоятельности своих путей по жизни.

----------


## Такович

> И вот это, как раз и черевато различными злоупотреблениями. Т.к. учители - они тоже простые люди и ничто человеческое им не чуждо. Могут и оступаться.


Им много что из человеческого чуждо. И в этом понимании они уже не совсем люди, решая не совсем людские задачи; что является результатом реализации сугубо Их нынешнего воплощения. И в этом плане - каждый может найти (реализовать, осознать) свое предназначение в этой жизни, а для этого нет нужды проходить ежедневное "чистилище" или перенимать чью-то философию, выписанную в ту или иную систему. Так я кумекаю сегодня.

Что касается окружения, то разные личности по разному разбираются в людях, в том числе и которыми себя окружают. Это может не относиться к другим качествам, которые придают им статус Гуру.

----------


## Bagira

> ненавязчиво - это как? \
> (потихоньку в карман залезть?)


Сопоставьте сами вымогательство -- воровство и осознанное пожертвование и ответ откроется интуитивно  :Wink:

----------

Алексей Е (18.12.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> В идеале да конечно. Но как быть в случаях, когда общество не готово? 
> Я не на пустом месте предлагал обращаться к опыту миссионеров других религий.


Я думаю, что не стоит создавать провокаций. И так жизнь тяжелая.

----------


## Же Ка

> ненавязчиво - это как? \
> (потихоньку в карман залезть?)


 Да хотя бы и вот так http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...13&postcount=1 ненавязчиво так выставить их на выходе... не знаю кто как, но лично я из кармана (своего-своего=) всё тут же сам бы выгреб  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

:Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:   :Cool: 
да уж весомый аргумент

----------


## Denli

Вот здесь, кстати, зарисовки от непосредственного очевидца событий. Полезно почитать тем, кто с пеной у рта кричит про богоизбранность нации и про необходимость таскать с собой в турне весь ринпочев колхоз...

----------

Liza Lyolina (18.12.2010), Raudex (23.12.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.12.2010), Слава Эркин (19.12.2010)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> Вот здесь, кстати, зарисовки от непосредственного очевидца событий. Полезно почитать тем, кто с пеной у рта кричит про богоизбранность нации и про необходимость таскать с собой в турне весь ринпочев колхоз...


По прогнозам экономистов ,если экономика Китая будет развиваться сегодняшними темпами то вполне может быть ,что через 30 лет желающих попасть в поднебесную будет намного больше чем в ту же Канаду.Уже сейчас идет настоящая охота среди монголок,буряток за китайцами что-бы выйти за  них замуж.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> .Уже сейчас идет настоящая охота среди монголок,буряток за китайцами что-бы выйти за  них замуж.


Эта мода сошла почти на нет.

----------


## Майя П

> Да хотя бы и вот так http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...13&postcount=1 ненавязчиво так выставить их на выходе... не знаю кто как, но лично я из кармана (своего-своего=) всё тут же сам бы выгреб


увы, не стала бы.... если бы более изможденный вид былы бы....

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (18.12.2010)

----------


## Же Ка

> Вот здесь, кстати, зарисовки от непосредственного очевидца событий. Полезно почитать тем, кто с пеной у рта кричит про богоизбранность нации и про необходимость таскать с собой в турне весь ринпочев колхоз...


Прочёл и, знаете, стало реально жалко эту женщину... ведь для нее же нет никого и ничего в её жизни о ком/чем она отозвалась бы тепло, с уважением или благодарностью... очень это было грусно читать, за нее помолится лучше, а не в свидетели записывать чего-то там... 
Наличие же семьи у Ринпоче лично для меня важный и показательный знак - хотя бы той же надежности и взаимного понимания, если хотите. Однако, навязывать свой взгляд на жизнь никому не собираюсь, тем более с пеной у рта  :Smilie:

----------

Yeshe_Damo (18.12.2010), Иван Денисов (18.12.2010), Слава Эркин (19.12.2010)

----------


## Denli

> Прочёл и, знаете, стало реально жалко эту женщину... очень это было грусно читать, за нее помолится лучше, а не в свидетели записывать чего-то там...


Знаете, я живу в Непале не первый год. Вижу тибетосские рожи не первый день: и не приезжающих в Россию давать учения неофитам, а настоящих живых и аутентичных. И подписываюсь под каждым словом по данной мной ссылке.

----------

Raudex (23.12.2010)

----------


## Же Ка

> Знаете, я живу в Непале не первый год. Вижу тибетосские рожи не первый день: и не приезжающих в Россию давать учения неофитам, а настоящих живых и аутентичных. И подписываюсь под каждым словом по данной мной ссылке.


Хорошо, Denli, уговорили... я за Вас тоже помолюсь  :Big Grin:

----------

Yeshe_Damo (18.12.2010), Иван Денисов (18.12.2010), Сергей Хос (18.12.2010), Слава Эркин (19.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (20.12.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Знаете, я живу в Непале не первый год. Вижу тибетосские рожи не первый день: и не приезжающих в Россию давать учения неофитам, а настоящих живых и аутентичных. И подписываюсь под каждым словом по данной мной ссылке.


Ну вот, у многих наверное хрустальные мечты разбили о истинности и искренности заезжих гуру  :Smilie:  Многие то искренне верят, что им не сомнительный товар вперемешку с фритибецкой клюквой впаривают, а Дхармой делятся.

----------

Denli (18.12.2010), Raudex (23.12.2010), Слава Эркин (19.12.2010)

----------


## Denli

> Хорошо, Denli, уговорили... я за Вас тоже помолюсь


Ой, спасиБо. Кубере, пожалуйста...

----------


## Леонид Ш

В дацане ты простой монах, вышел из него - ты уже лама,  приземлился во Франкфурте самолетом - ты уже ринпоче (С)

----------

Denli (18.12.2010), Zom (18.12.2010), лесник (18.12.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Им много что из человеческого чуждо. И в этом понимании они уже не совсем люди, решая не совсем людские задачи; что является результатом реализации сугубо Их нынешнего воплощения.


Это вопрос веры.




> увы, не стала бы.... если бы более изможденный вид былы бы....


Это плохо.

----------


## Майя П

> Знаете, я живу в Непале не первый год. Вижу тибетосские рожи не первый день: и не приезжающих в Россию давать учения неофитам, а настоящих живых и аутентичных. И подписываюсь под каждым словом по данной мной ссылке.


Закон подобия... подобное к подобному  :Big Grin:

----------

Yeshe_Damo (20.12.2010)

----------


## Майя П

> Это плохо.


Почему? для кого? - для них или для нас?  :EEK!: 
ИМХО, но как помочь лучше семье с маленькими детьми, и отцами-матерями - которые из-зо всех сил тянутся....

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Почему? для кого? - для них или для нас? 
> ИМХО, но как помочь лучше семье с маленькими детьми, и отцами-матерями - которые из-зо всех сил тянутся....


"Важнее помочь одному человеку, чем ста животным. Важнее помочь одному монаху, чем ста обычным людям. Важнее подвести одного к вратам учения через печаль и желание освобождения, чем жалеть сотню банально живущих людей. Важнее помочь одному умному человеку, чем ста глупцам. Важнее помочь одному ищущему всеобщего блага, чем сотне ищущих свою выгоду. Важнее помочь одному говорящему, способному понять значение Слова, чем ста бессловесным животным, живущим в неведении. Важнее помочь одному Гецулу, чем ста Гененам. Важнее помочь одному Гелону, чем ста Гецулам. Важнее помочь одному человеку постичь Праджняпарамиту чем помогать ста Гелонам. Поднести свое тело важнее, чем подносить сотню вещей. Важнее провести семь дней на месте силы, совершая практику Чод, чем сто дней сидеть в монастыре, читая мантры. Важнее проявить любовь к гневным и могущественным духам, чем постоянно пребывать в состоянии самовлюбленности. Важнее обрести хоть на миг состояние отречения от сансары и осознание непостоянства всего материального, чем заботиться о суетных вещах этой жизни. Важнее победить цепляние за эго, чем победить сотню духов из иных миров. " (с) Мачиг Лабдрон

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (19.12.2010), Слава Эркин (19.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (20.12.2010)

----------


## Майя П

это вы о чем?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Там цитата из Вас. Или Вам всю дискуссию воспроизвести?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Майя П

> Там цитата из Вас. Или Вам всю дискуссию воспроизвести?


зачем?

----------


## Слава Эркин

> Вот здесь, кстати, зарисовки от непосредственного очевидца событий. Полезно почитать тем, кто с пеной у рта кричит про богоизбранность нации и про необходимость таскать с собой в турне весь ринпочев колхоз...


Прочёл ссылочку...
Противоречивые чувства она [ссылочка] вызвала. Как еврею, мне было не очень приятно использование слава < жиды >, это показательно. Конечно, то что она описывает в полне может иметь место. У меня это перекликается с < несчастным полистинским народом, угнетённым сионистами > и миллиардами и миллиардами долларов, <сцеженных> с европейских <донаров> для <угнетёнёго народа палестины>. Но мне кажется что это только часть правды, выдаваемая за правду. И по высказываниям этой девушки, не стоит судить о всех Табетцах, и особенно о <торгашах Дхармой>, хотя всякое может быть.

----------


## Джигме

> Вы только пожалуйста мух от котлет отделите. Дхарма - бесплатная. Помещение где она дается - платное. Дхарма бесплатная. Книга, где она изложена - платная. Дхарма бесплатная. Даже электричество для компьютера, через который вещается Дхарма - тоже платное.


Что эе это ни в Индии ни в России с меня за вход в дацаны денег не берут, хотя там электричество платное, да еще и на меня с другими прихожанами тратится. да и не только электричество. Монастырь или храм построить тоже же бабла сколько надо, а бабло нужно отбивать. А еще и амортизация и прочее. Еще помню пуджи себе несколько раз заказывал у разных лам. Тоже никаких расценок. Сколько можешь столько и жертвуй: хоть рубль, хоть тысячу. Ни кто слова не скажет, халявщиком никто не обзовет.
Видать не научились за 2500 лет мух от котлет отделять. Надо срочно отряды нео буддистов 21 века из России посылать во все буддистские страны учить сангху мух от котлет отделять.




> И еще раз для страждущих халявы. Пойдите и покормите кого-нибудь халявой. Желательно в количестве хотя бы нескольких десятков человек.


Уже покормил. Еще приказы будут? 

А вы покормили? 




> Очень хорошо помню как организовал приезд Рангрига Ринпоче, куда пригласил всех желающих абсолютно бесплатно. Так вот некий ваджрный родственник дошел до того, что со своей спутницей остались пожить в номере сопровождавших Ринпоче монахов, а самих монахов немножко попросили сделать наполнение статуи Дзамбалы (т.е. распечатать тексты, заполнить статую, освятить все это дело), после чего отправили их ночевать к Ринпоче в номер. Там же 2 комнаты, а ночевать где-то надо, а монахи они на то и монахи. Нефиг их баловать! Это апофеоз бесплатной Дхармы, я так считаю.


Ойойойой.... :Frown:   Наверно я теперь должен от стыда сдохнуть из за этого вашего ваджного брата. Теперь из за этого нехорошего человека я стал негодяем и теперь всю жизнь должен называться "позорным халявщиком".
Или все таки нет?

----------


## Джигме

> Так кушайте его. Кто ж неволит?


Таки есть товарищи которые считают что хоть солнце и светит всем одинаково, но все таки за него нужно платить, причем на самому солнцу, а другим товарищам взявшим на себя "тяжелую участь" распределителя солнечного света. :Smilie:

----------

Еше Нинбо (20.12.2010), Леонид Ш (20.12.2010)

----------


## Джигме

> В жизни за всё приходится либо платить либо расплачиваться ,не считаю ,что *плата за Дхарму* тяжкое бремя ,скорее всего радость от того ,что можно сделать *подношение* и внести свою посильную лепту в развитие буддизма и развитие Дхармы ,развивая собственную парамиту щедрости.....


Вы как то странно и не логично перескакиваете с одного понятия на другое. то пишете сначала о плате, потом уже о подношении. Вы уж определитесь, так как *плата* и *подношение* это разные вещи. Вы когда билет на самолет себе заказываете вы подношение авиакомпании делаете или платите? Сильно себе парамиту щедрости разовьете? Платой парамиту щедрости не разовьешь, даже если это плата за Дхарму.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Что эе это ни в Индии ни в России с меня за вход в дацаны денег не берут, хотя там электричество платное, да еще и на меня с другими прихожанами тратится. да и не только электричество. Монастырь или храм построить тоже же бабла сколько надо, а бабло нужно отбивать. А еще и амортизация и прочее. Еще помню пуджи себе несколько раз заказывал у разных лам. Тоже никаких расценок. Сколько можешь столько и жертвуй: хоть рубль, хоть тысячу. Ни кто слова не скажет, халявщиком никто не обзовет.
> Видать не научились за 2500 лет мух от котлет отделять. Надо срочно отряды нео буддистов 21 века из России посылать во все буддистские страны учить сангху мух от котлет отделять.


Дацан арендуется?




> Уже покормил. Еще приказы будут?


Приказы?




> А вы покормили?


Представьте себе  :Smilie: 




> Ойойойой....  Наверно я теперь должен от стыда сдохнуть из за этого вашего ваджного брата. Теперь из за этого нехорошего человека я стал негодяем и теперь всю жизнь должен называться "позорным халявщиком".
> Или все таки нет?


Не, за брата не надо. Его карма - это его карма  :Smilie:  И чего вы все на свой счет приняли? Настаряживает.  :Smilie:

----------


## Джигме

> Забавно что всех кто говорит что Дхарма должна дароваться бесплатно называют халявщиками.



Это такой способ психологического давления особенно распространенный среди детей детсадовского возраста: кто не со мной тот дурак, не хочешь чтобы тебя дураком называли признай меня правым.

А вообще действительно забавно, ведь под этих халявщиков столько великих учителей подпадает, включая самого Татхагату :Smilie:

----------

Еше Нинбо (20.12.2010)

----------


## Джигме

> Дацан арендуется?


Если нет, то расходов нет больше никаких? Содержание монахов, электричество, покупка строй материалов, канализация и прочее. Что на это скажете? Почему же не берут денег за вход? 




> Приказы?


Значит не будут, это радует.






> Представьте себе


А теперь представьте себе, я тоже. Вам теперь полегчало? 





> Не, за брата не надо. Его карма - это его карма  И чего вы все на свой счет приняли? Настаряживает.



Наверно потому что вы так все преподнесли. А вот это действительно настораживает. :Wink:

----------


## Denli

> Что эе это ни в Индии ни в России с меня за вход в дацаны денег не берут, хотя там электричество платное, да еще и на меня с другими прихожанами тратится. да и не только электричество. Монастырь или храм построить тоже же бабла сколько надо, а бабло нужно отбивать. А еще и амортизация и прочее. Еще помню пуджи себе несколько раз заказывал у разных лам. Тоже никаких расценок. Сколько можешь столько и жертвуй: хоть рубль, хоть тысячу. Ни кто слова не скажет, халявщиком никто не обзовет.


Уже берут. По крайней мере - в Непале. Те высокие ламы, кто подраскрутились, учения теперь _даруют_ только платные, на входе стоит злой дядька и проверяет входные билеты. Нет билета - пролетаешь. И расценки на эти _дарованные_ учения не ниже тех расценок, что в России обычно установлены (хотя и не арендуют они там вроде ничего, у себя в монастыре проводят).
А в особо раскрученных гомпа продаются футболки с логотипом этого самого гомпа - совсем как в России, в церкви... И монах будет ходить за вами считать не много ли минут вы провели в гомпа этом самом за данное вами подношение.

----------

Raudex (23.12.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Почему? для кого? - для них или для нас?


Для вас.  Если вы различаете монахов в зависимости от измождённости вида, а не от уважения - это для вас плохо.



> ИМХО, но как помочь лучше семье с маленькими детьми, и отцами-матерями - которые из-зо всех сил тянутся....


Не всегда лучше. Дар Сангхе приносит большие плоды.

----------

Raudex (23.12.2010), Артем Тараненко (20.12.2010), Джигме (20.12.2010)

----------


## Джигме

> Но при этом многие смотрят на работу того же переводчика как нечто естественное. Что он просто должен работать для других. Получаем, что Дхарму по крайней мере дают учитель и переводчик. поэтому соответственно получается необходимость даны в отношении обоих.


Филолег, никто не возмущается против даны, как раз об этом и говорим: дана это хорошо, плата нет. Только тут некоторые участники как то странно перескакивают с даны на плату прикрываясь Дхармой которой эта самая плата противоречит, и считают это корректным.

----------


## ullu

> Что эе это ни в Индии ни в России с меня за вход в дацаны денег не берут


С вас берут налоги вообще-то из зарплаты на это.

----------


## ullu

> Это такой способ психологического давления особенно распространенный среди детей детсадовского возраста: кто не со мной тот дурак, не хочешь чтобы тебя дураком называли признай меня правым.
> 
> А вообще действительно забавно, ведь под этих халявщиков столько великих учителей подпадает, включая самого Татхагату


Это просто зеркало.
Одни давят словом дхарма-бизнес, другие словом халявщик.
Цепляние за деньги в уме у одних и у других совершенно одинаково, а это две его ипостаси.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (20.12.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> С вас берут налоги вообще-то из зарплаты на это.


В смысле? У нас дацаны разве на дотации государства?

----------


## Джигме

> Вот в былые времена миссионеры христианские (да и буддистские наверняка тоже) вообще шли к пастве пешком сотни километров и прекрасно понимая, что эта самая паства не только денег не заплатит, но и может повесить на ближайшем суку. Но благодаря своему великом состраданию все же шли, дабы принести свет Истины неразумным.
> А вот сейчас, чтобы пригласить Учителя надо денежку сложить на билет на самолет и номер в отеле. А ведь может и отказаться, ежели мало сложить денежек. 
> Какие учителя, такие и ученички. 
> О времена, о нравы. )))



Ну в буддизме немного не так. Какие ученики, такие и учителя. Будда является только там где его учение могут понять. И ученики встречают учителей своего уровня. Чем меньше будет людей способных постичь  Дхарму тем больше будет упадок и тем меньше будет учителей.

----------

Denli (20.12.2010)

----------


## Джигме

> Это просто зеркало.
> Одни давят словом дхарма-бизнес, другие словом халявщик.
> Цепляние за деньги в уме у одних и у других совершенно одинаково, а это две его ипостаси.


Только вот есть одна большая разница, одни отстаивают позицию с точки зрения Дхармы и основываясь на Дхарме, а другие на собственных "прогрессивных" подходах.

----------

Denli (20.12.2010), Леонид Ш (20.12.2010)

----------


## Джигме

> С вас берут налоги вообще-то из зарплаты на это.





> В смысле? У нас дацаны разве на дотации государства?



С точки зрения Улу не только наши, но еще и индийским перепадает. Жаль в правительстве и в налоговой об этом не знают :Big Grin:

----------


## ullu

> В смысле? У нас дацаны разве на дотации государства?


Ну не то что на дотации, но реставрируются и капитально ремонтируются у нас культовые сооружения за счет налогов.

----------


## ullu

> Только вот есть одна большая разница, одни отстаивают позицию с точки зрения Дхармы и основываясь на Дхарме, а другие на собственных "прогрессивных" подходах.


У меня есть знакомый бурят, так вот он мне долго пытался однажды объяснить,что если я ему это кольцо сейчас отдам , потому что оно ему очень нравится и надо, то это будет для меня превосходная практика дана парамиты и нужно отсечь...отсечь привязанности. Все как есть с точки зрения Дхармы разложил по полочкам  :Smilie:  Сутры цитировал , если что.
Очень кольцо хотелось ему,потому что.

----------

Артем Тараненко (20.12.2010), Сакура (21.12.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Ну не то что на дотации, но реставрируются и капитально ремонтируются у нас культовые сооружения за счет налогов.


Только если представляют историческую ценность и находятся под защитой государства. Тогда *может быть*, вам и дадут денег. Но большая часть, всё-равно, на церкви уйдёт.

----------

Артем Тараненко (20.12.2010), Джигме (20.12.2010), Поляков (20.12.2010)

----------


## Поляков

> Ну не то что на дотации, но реставрируются и капитально ремонтируются у нас культовые сооружения за счет налогов.


Не культовые сооружения, а объекты культурного наследия (памятники истории и культуры) народов Российской Федерации.

----------

Джигме (20.12.2010)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> У меня есть знакомый бурят, так вот он мне долго пытался однажды объяснить,что если я ему это кольцо сейчас отдам , потому что оно ему очень нравится и надо, то это будет для меня превосходная практика дана парамиты и нужно отсечь...отсечь привязанности. Все как есть с точки зрения Дхармы разложил по полочкам  Сутры цитировал , если что.
> Очень кольцо хотелось ему,потому что.


"На-аармальные герои всегда идут в обход..."(Айболит 66)

----------

Джигме (20.12.2010)

----------


## ullu

> Только если представляют историческую ценность и находятся под защитой государства. Тогда *может быть*, вам и дадут денег. Но большая часть, всё-равно, на церкви уйдёт.


Ну ясное дело что уйдет куда "надо", но собирают на все.

----------


## Топпер

> Ну ясное дело что уйдет куда "надо", но собирают на все.


Религиозные объединения у нас юридически независимы от государства. Если вы посторите новый, не представляющий культурно-историческую ценность дацан, государство помогать деньгами не будет.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> А теперь представьте себе, я тоже. Вам теперь полегчало?


- Вы как расслабляетесь
- А я не напрягаюсь  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

Джигме (20.12.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (21.12.2010)

----------


## ullu

> Религиозные объединения у нас юридически независимы от государства. Если вы посторите новый, не представляющий культурно-историческую ценность дацан, государство помогать деньгами не будет.


Не совсем так, государство обязано выделять помещения , например.

----------


## Майя П

> Для вас.  Если вы различаете монахов в зависимости от измождённости вида, а не от уважения - это для вас плохо.


мне плохо, когда в праздничную суету и предпраздничные корпоративы и междусобойчики... эти дети одинноко сидят в самый канун праздников... в тишине.... и оборачиваются ВСЕЙ ГРУППОЙ на неурочный стук двери.... в глазах ОЖИДАНИЕ .... а не здоровым мужикам.... с жестким взглядом

(возможно это и есть цена Дхармы)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Не совсем так, государство обязано выделять помещения , например.


Религиозным организациям, да ну?
Есть такая маза: зарегистрировать не дацан, а молодежную организацию, скажем "Кружок юного тхеры". И тогда будет шанс попасть под распил бюджета. Но очень маленький.

----------

Аким Иваныч (20.12.2010), Джигме (20.12.2010)

----------


## Майя П

> Религиозным организациям, да ну?
> Есть такая маза: зарегистрировать не дацан, а молодежную организацию, скажем "Кружок юного тхеры". И тогда будет шанс попасть под распил бюджета. Но очень маленький.


реально попробуйте....  :Big Grin: , не получится

----------


## Топпер

> Не совсем так, государство обязано выделять помещения , например.


Такого в законе нет. Есть указание на то, что земельные участки передаются безвоздмездно. Но то, что государство *обязанно*, такого нет.



> Статья 21. Право собственности религиозных организаций
> 
> 1. В собственности религиозных организаций могут находиться здания, земельные участки, объекты производственного, социального, благотворительного, культурно-просветительского и иного назначения, предметы религиозного назначения, денежные средства и иное имущество, необходимое для обеспечения их деятельности, в том числе отнесенное к памятникам истории и культуры.
> 2. Религиозные организации обладают правом собственности на имущество, приобретенное или созданное ими за счет собственных средств, пожертвованное гражданами, организациями или переданное религиозным организациям в собственность государством либо приобретенное иными способами, не противоречащими законодательству Российской Федерации.
> 3. Передача в собственность религиозным организациям для использования в функциональных целях культовых зданий и сооружений с относящимися к ним земельными участками и иного имущества религиозного назначения, находящегося в государственной или муниципальной собственности, осуществляется безвозмездно.
> 4. Религиозные организации могут иметь на праве собственности имущество за границей.
> 5. На движимое и недвижимое имущество богослужебного назначения не может быть обращено взыскание по претензиям кредиторов. Перечень видов имущества богослужебного назначения, на которое не может быть обращено взыскание по претензиям кредиторов, устанавливается Правительством Российской Федерации по предложениям религиозных организаций.
> 
> 
> ...

----------

Артем Тараненко (20.12.2010)

----------


## ullu

> Религиозным организациям, да ну?
> Есть такая маза: зарегистрировать не дацан, а молодежную организацию, скажем "Кружок юного тхеры". И тогда будет шанс попасть под распил бюджета. Но очень маленький.


Это только для традиционных религий однако.
Вы должны сперва доказать, что ваша организация принадлежит к традиционной религии, а потом 10 лет как религиозная группа вести религиозную деятельность в этом месте, потом можете зарегистрировать себя как местную религиозную организацию, если не будет к вам нареканий. 
Как-то так...может уже по проще. Не проверяла в последнее время я это.
Я точно не помню где это было, но вроде даже Карма Кагью обращались к Лужкову с просьбой выделить помещение в Москве на основании этого положения. Чем дело кончилось не знаю.

Вообще же государство осуществляет финансирование церкви из бюджета , то есть типа не особо должно, но прецеденты запроса субсидий и выделения субсидий они вроде как типа в порядке вещей.
Судя по интернетовским сведениям конечно.

----------


## ullu

> Такого в законе нет. Есть указание на то, что земельные участки передаются безвоздмездно. Но то, что государство *обязанно*, такого нет.


Ну по факту ж передают, стало быть финансируют из бюджета, стало быть это мои налоги.

А в Европе, кстати, государство субсидирует церковь, в некоторых странах по полной, в некоторых странах частично.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Не совсем так, государство обязано выделять помещения , например.


Тань, ты не права. Да и речь я вел немножко о другом. Если человек приходит на территорию дацана, то он приходит туда, где все уже организовано, все в собственности. Также он может прийти в МДО или другую общину, к примеру, на ганапуджу и положить в коробочку, в меру своей испорченности, ту или иную сумму. Несколько иная ситуация, когда приглашается Учитель издалека. Думаю тот же товарищ Джигме, если попросит того же ламу из дацана, к которому он ходит совершенно свободно съездить, к примеру, ко мне в Воскресенск, вполне логично столкнется с простым вопросом, а за чей счет это будет сделано. Предполагаю, что если я сообщу. что конечно все круто, но постелю где-нибудь в коридоре на коврике. с собой брать цампу и вообще я финансово стеснен, то лама очень даже откажет, если иных источников финансирования поездки не предвидится. Точно также если в дацан пожалует тысяча штыков народу совершенно свободно, то у дацана возникнут временные трудности. а если эта тысяча штыков пожелает там еще и пожить с недельку, то, как и в случае с обучением в тех же дацанах, им выставят счет за проживание, что ни в коей мере не будет платой за Дхарму, как бы ни пытались вывернуть традиционно мыслящие умы, чуждые авангардизму и новым веяниям Также, если Джигме все-таки привезет этого самого ламу в этот самый Воскресенск, а тут я возьми да друзей позови. Да не просто, а человек хотя бы 100. Да еще скажу мол, лама, дорогой, а мне бы Дхармы на недельку отвесить. Вот тут вот и встанет вопрос, а откель денежку на аренду взять? А где ламу кормить? А где он жить будет? И т.п.  :Smilie:

----------

Аким Иваныч (20.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (20.12.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> А в особо раскрученных гомпа продаются футболки с логотипом этого самого гомпа - совсем как в России, в церкви... И монах будет ходить за вами считать не много ли минут вы провели в гомпа этом самом за данное вами подношение.


 :Smilie:  В России в церквах футболки было бы знаково.  :Smilie:  Кстати, чего-то все забываю тебя успокоить насчет Кьенце Еши, который к последнему своему визиту поставил условие для проведения мероприятий в Москве: бесплатность для всех, отсутствие торговли предметами культа и прочей бижутерией до, во время и после ритрита и приглашение всех желающих. И ведь справились же дхармопродавцы  :Smilie:

----------

Denli (20.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (20.12.2010)

----------


## Джигме

> У меня есть знакомый бурят, так вот он мне долго пытался однажды объяснить,что если я ему это кольцо сейчас отдам , потому что оно ему очень нравится и надо, то это будет для меня превосходная практика дана парамиты и нужно отсечь...отсечь привязанности. Все как есть с точки зрения Дхармы разложил по полочкам  Сутры цитировал , если что.
> Очень кольцо хотелось ему,потому что.




Так тут противоречия нет. Действительно, если бы отдали ему кольцо, то накопили бы благую карму :Smilie:  Другое дело надо ли это вам в данный момент было.

----------


## ullu

> Тань, ты не права. Да и речь я вел немножко о другом.


О другом тоже хорошо.
А я к тому, что дацаны или монастыри не существуют сами по себе обычно.
Либо культурная традиция предполагает что люди обычно жертвуют , либо государство поддерживает, либо нужно как-то ещё организовывать быт .
И по моему это нормально.

----------


## ullu

> Так тут противоречия нет.


Пойду убью себя об стену.

----------


## ullu

> Действительно, если бы отдали ему кольцо, то накопили бы благую карму .


Невозможно накопить благую карму, осознанно поддерживая, из страха или безразличия, в другом человеке намерение использовать Дхарму для удовлетворения собственных желаний.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Так тут противоречия нет. Действительно, если бы отдали ему кольцо, то накопили бы благую карму Другое дело надо ли это вам в данный момент было.


Это каким образом обретается благая карма путем поддержания чужой привязанности? Отдайте черному риэлтору квартиру и избавитесь не от цепляния, а от квартиры  :Smilie:

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

небольшой отрывок из одного текста про Винаю-
Если ламу допустим приглашают в другой город, то приглашающий должен обеспечить его приезд, сопровождать или встретить его. Хорошая еда подносимая ламе рассматривается как знак уважения к Сангхе. Если ламу пригласили в дом, то он должен сидеть на самом высоком и почетном месте. *Его не следует спрашивать что он любит из еды и что ему приготовить, он должен есть все что подадут. *

----------


## Аким Иваныч

А если у ламы гастрит или диабет?

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Я как то рассказывал, что в прежние времена, мои предки так то с мечами заставляли Учителей ехать к нам в монгольские степи. Сделают набег очередной на Тибет, шныряют по храмам, рубят с плеча мечами... устояла статуя - мой бурхан, не испугался монах - мой Учитель.
> Вот бы всем нам, да в те времена.
> А Великого Кармапу имели мы привычку за бороду вешать, с тех пор вот не растен у них бородка.


Это имхо утрирование. Монгольские ханы просили приехать тибетских Учителей не только мечом. Это были вполне культурные просьбы и даровали им в подношение много золота, стада коров верблюдов, коней, овец и т.д. И великого Кармапу подвесили за бородку китайцы в Пекине обидевшись что он приехал к монголам сначала а потом уже к ним.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> А если у ламы гастрит или диабет?


В любом случае обычная еда не повредит и лама может отказаться от какой-то еды сославшись на болезнь. Это уже исключения из правил. В общем говорится что лама должен кушать что ему подадут. В правилах бывают исключения.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (21.12.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> *Его не следует спрашивать что он любит из еды и что ему приготовить, он должен есть все что подадут. *


Т.е. курочку для него любимого рубануть и чесночку маринованого выставить - за благо  :Smilie:  Я все-таки предпочитаю поинтересоваться кому что можно и кому что нельзя. Рангригу Ринпоче, к примеру, нельзя свинину. ЧННР тоже придерживается определенной диеты, которая согласуется с его врачами. 

Про Винаю это Вы хорошо заметили

- Дорогие друзья, мы планируем приезд ЧННР в Москву. Ожидается наплыв 1000-2000 желающих, раскидываем на аренду зала, билет, гостиницу, питание, переводчиков, охрану, постоянную бригаду скорой помощи у подъезда...... получаем на выходе ... рублей.

- Прекратите торговать Дхармой!!! Дхарма должна быть бесплатна!!!

- Так она бесплатна. Мы с Вас по цитируемой Вами Винае...

- А нифига подобного!!! А у нас в соседнем дацане..!!!!!  :Big Grin: 

Ну детский сад, право слово

----------

Yeshe_Damo (20.12.2010), Аким Иваныч (20.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (21.12.2010)

----------


## ullu

> В любом случае обычная еда не повредит и лама может отказаться от какой-то еды сославшись на болезнь. Это уже исключения из правил. В общем говорится что лама должен кушать что ему подадут. В правилах бывают исключения.


К сожалению это исключение уже давно стало правилом.
В том смысле, что учителя в большинстве своем давно уже нуждаются в специальных диетах для поддержки здоровья своего тела, а не просто в обычной еде.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (21.12.2010)

----------


## Джигме

> Пойду убью себя об стену.


Не надо так радикально. Лучше Мани на БВЖС почитайте. :Smilie: 




> Невозможно накопить благую карму, осознанно поддерживая, из страха или безразличия, в другом человеке намерение использовать Дхарму для удовлетворения собственных желаний.



Айяйяй, а ак же: "Все существа это наши матери" :Smilie:   Вам не жалко что ваша мама до такого дошла? :Wink: 




> Это каким образом обретается благая карма путем поддержания чужой привязанности? Отдайте черному риэлтору квартиру и избавитесь не от цепляния, а от квартиры


См. выше :Smilie:

----------


## Джигме

> Т.е. курочку для него любимого рубануть и чесночку маринованого выставить - за благо  Я все-таки предпочитаю поинтересоваться кому что можно и кому что нельзя. Рангригу Ринпоче, к примеру, нельзя свинину. ЧННР тоже придерживается определенной диеты, которая согласуется с его врачами. 
> 
> Про Винаю это Вы хорошо заметили
> 
> - Дорогие друзья, мы планируем приезд ЧННР в Москву. Ожидается наплыв 1000-2000 желающих, раскидываем на аренду зала, билет, гостиницу, питание, переводчиков, охрану, постоянную бригаду скорой помощи у подъезда...... получаем на выходе ... рублей.
> 
> - Прекратите торговать Дхармой!!! Дхарма должна быть бесплатна!!!
> 
> - Так она бесплатна. Мы с Вас по цитируемой Вами Винае...
> ...


Детский сад у вас в голове, судя по вашим суждениям. :Stick Out Tongue:  :Smilie:  Не все что деньги то выгода и торговля. И не надо утрировать. Не смешно уже. :Frown:

----------


## Леонид Ринатович

> Дхарма продаваться не может. Продажа-покупка дхармы это нарушение. И еще, ратующие за дхарма-бизнес, вы разницу между покупкой-платой и подношением видите? Или не хотите ее видеть?
> 
> А по поводу переводчиков, если им кушать нечего и они только и могут что переводить тексты дхармы за деньги, чего же они раньше не подумали на что жить? Из благих соображений решили заняться торговлей Дхармой?


Так-так!  Ушли далеко мы от темы... Возвращаясь на землю…
Позвольте вопрос: - А книги буддийские за деньги Вы покупаете? Это я к тому, что надо бы быть последовательным -  если переводчики у Вас должны как негры на плантациях задарма работать, за «бесплатно», то и книги буддийские так же должны раздаваться. А все, что за деньги – это плохо! Позор! Дхарма-бизнес!  :Mad: 

 Редактора, корректоры, печатники - все, кто буддийские  книги печатают и делают, следуя вашей убогой логике, должны делать это БЕСПЛАТНО!  

Или все сказанное Вами ранее про Дхарма бизнес и бесплатность – только на рабов-переводчиков несчастных распространяется?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

filoleg (21.12.2010), Yeshe_Damo (21.12.2010), Аким Иваныч (21.12.2010), Артем Тараненко (21.12.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ринатович

> .. Еще помню пуджи себе несколько раз заказывал у разных лам. Тоже никаких расценок. Сколько можешь столько и жертвуй: хоть рубль, хоть тысячу. Ни кто слова не скажет, халявщиком никто не обзовет.


   - Не то "заказывал" значит! "Халявщиком" не назовут, но и делать дешевле, чем оно того стоит  не станут  :Stick Out Tongue: 
 Возможно за "пробубнить"  что - нибудь на "скору руку", с Вас ничего и не попросят - на "общую службу" вместе с сотней таких же "неимущих" запишут! А за серьезные и индивидуальные ритуалы как и за всякую работу - ПЛАТИТЬ... и вполне серьезные деньги надо. И расценкии тут совсем "недэтцкие": 

   - Часовое Подношение Таре (Мандал Шичок) в Непале, в любой  из 3 основных групп лам, которые монастырями "держат" этот вид "услуг", меньше чем за 300 "зеленых" Вам делать не будут! (Не верите? - спросите у Denli, уверен -  сидя там,на постоянке, он в курсе этих расценок..  :Wink:  -  Denli? Ау!!! - подтвердите истинность моих слов плз.!) А на Тайване, та же "услуга" уже минимум в 700 $ обойдется, по "тибэтцким" расценкам. 
  -  За "отбрасывание Праджняпарамитой" ("Шернин Дудок) в Дрепунг Гоманге возьмут от 600 рупий и выше, а коллективный ЦОГ (всего лишь!!!  :Embarrassment:  )  - всем монастырем, если это индивидуально для 1 человека делается,  возьмут уже 1000 "американ рублз". 
   - За отбрасывание препятствий - Зор, "индивидуальное", в Миндроллинге запросят фиксированно от 500 до 1000 "грина" (это от количества дней и монахов зависит)....  - И где Вы тут видите "бесплатную Дхарму"?  :Stick Out Tongue:  

  Повторю то, что уже писали другие здесь ранее: - Любая услуга должна быть оплачена! Так было, есть и так будет, вне зависимости от ваших убогих концепций. - Это - реальность.
  Вы создали в своей голове "розовый мир" и думаете, что реальность ему соответствует?! - Это не так. За все надо платить рано иль поздно...

Впредь, не расписывайтесь плз.,  с "умным видом", за вещи о которых вы и понятия не имеете!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## До

> ... 300 "зеленых" ... 700 $ ...  600 рупий и выше ... 1000 "американ рублз" ... от 500 до 1000 "грина" ...


А полное просветление за сколько мне сделают?

----------


## Леонид Ринатович

> А полное просветление за сколько мне сделают?


- а это батенька как договоритесь.....  :Big Grin:   (шутка)
Хотя со временем, кто знает, может и такой вид услуг появится... :Wink: 
Спрос, как известно, рождает предложение...

----------


## ullu

> Айяйяй, а ак же: "Все существа это наши матери"  Вам не жалко что ваша мама до такого дошла?


Мне кажется вы здесь поговорили с самим собой.
Привязать ваш ответ к моей фразе нет никакой логической возможности....

----------


## ullu

> Детский сад у вас в голове, судя по вашим суждениям. Не все что деньги то выгода и торговля. И не надо утрировать. Не смешно уже.


Ну вы же передергиваете, почему бы нам не поутрировать?

----------

Yeshe_Damo (21.12.2010)

----------


## До

> - а это батенька как договоритесь.....   (шутка) Хотя со временем, кто знает, может и такой вид услуг появится... Спрос, как известно, рождает предложение...


Это же не истина, а экономическая теория Джона М. Кейнса. А у Ж. Б. Сэя противоположный тезис - '_предложение рождает спрос_'.

----------


## Леонид Ринатович

> Это же не истина, а экономическая теория Джона М. Кейнса. А у Ж. Б. Сэя противоположный тезис - '_предложение рождает спрос_'.


  - Согласен и с этим. Суть не меняется.  :Embarrassment:    По существу изложенного давайте высказываться, пожалуйста... - Бесплатна ли Дхарма и Гуру?  :Wink:

----------


## До

> По существу изложенного давайте высказываться, пожалуйста...


Больше информировать нужно население о реальном положении вещей.




> - Бесплатна ли Дхарма и Гуру?


Или так: платный Гуру лучше бесплатного?

----------


## Леонид Ринатович

> Больше информировать нужно население о реальном положении вещей.


- Будем стараться... :Wink:

----------


## Yeshe_Damo

Извините за то, что высказываюсь не по существу,

но не понимаю, как такую тему можно обсуждать без перехода на личности  :Frown:  Среди "тибетцев" по поводу какого-то "Дхарма-бизнеса" кричат те, у кого финансовые затруднения и те, кто считает что им все бесплатно должен преподнести - причем обе категории сами открыто это признают. Но почему-то нужно притворяться, что это не так, и полемизировать с какой-то "позицией", хотя всем очевидно, откуда у нее ноги растут. Нет в этой дискуссии позиции, отдельной от личных заморочек ее носителя - а если позиция основана на заморочках, то и полемизировать с ней не нужно, итак все ясно.

Это если умолчать о тех, кто вообще посещает БФ только чтобы излить желчь на ДО/ламу Олега/тибетцев в целом и предложить свои услуги.

Другое дело - представители дзена/чаня и Тхеравады. Но у них и культурный, и религиозный контекст несколько другой, и социальная система иная, и учителя, чай, не беженцы. А вот тибетские буддисты, которые - коли практикуют гуру-йогу и тантру - должны знать, что Учитель - Будда, проявившийся в той форме, которая допускает наша карма, кричат, что в монастырях учителей их обобрали или что сдать на орг.взнос для визита 500 рублей претит высокая буддийская мораль, простите, *вымораживают*.

Очень жаль, что тему сразу не закрыли, потому что в таких спорах рождается не истина, а дурная карма.

----------

Pema Sonam (21.12.2010), Артем Тараненко (21.12.2010)

----------


## Ануруддха

Тема закрыта.

----------

Yeshe_Damo (21.12.2010), Артем Тараненко (21.12.2010)

----------

